# γλυκά φλάουτα: οι παγίδες της κατά λέξη μετάφρασης 2



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2012)

Ανοίγω αυτό το νήμα για να ποστάρουμε και να συζητάμε παραδείγματα ατυχούς κατά λέξη μετάφρασης, σε όποια γλώσσα θέλουμε. Αν οι συντονιστές το βρίσκουν πολύ γενικό ή τέλος πάντων βλέπουν κάποιο πρόβλημα, ας πράξουν καταλλήλως.

Βασικά από καιρό ψάχνω έναν τρόπο να αξιοποιήσω τη συλλογή μου από μαργαριτάρια υποτίτλων (κυρίως) που όλο μεγαλώνει, και νομίζω ότι τα περισσότερα θα μπορέσουν να στεγαστούν εδώ.

Και ξεκινώ με ένα αγαπημένο μου παλιό:

Έγκριτη Ελληνίδα μεταφράστρια έγκριτου Ιταλού συγγραφέως έχει χρησιμοποιήσει σε δύο τουλάχιστον έργα, σε μια έκδοση του 1986 και σε μια του 2003, την έκφραση *γλυκό φλάουτο*. Εγώ ιταλικά δεν ξέρω, ξέρω όμως ισπανικά, και ξέρω ότι το *flauta dulce* στα ισπανικά δεν είναι άλλο από τη γνωστή μας *φλογέρα*. Με μια σύντομη αναζήτηση βρίσκω ότι και στα ιταλικά το ίδιο ισχύει για το *flauta dolce*. Αλλά και ισπανικά να μην ήξερα, δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου για τέτοιο μουσικό όργανο. Ακούγεται τόσο αλλόκοτο, ώστε λογικά αν το συναντήσει κανείς και δεν το ξέρει, θα πρέπει να το ψάξει, έστω και μόνο από περιέργεια βρε αδελφέ.

Αυτό για αρχή και έπεται συνέχεια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 23, 2012)

Κανάλι Alpha, ταινία "Lord of the rings".

Πάνω στη γέφυρα του Khazad-dûm ο Gandalf ενώ πέφτει στο φρικτό χάσμα φωνάζει στους φίλους του:
*- Fly, you fools!*
Και η μετάφραση:
_*- Πετάξτε, βλάκες!*_

Πολύ πιο εύστοχο θα ήταν:
*- Βάλτε το στα πόδια, ανόητοι!
- Τρέξτε να ξεφύγετε, ανόητοι!*
ή έστω σκέτο, αν το θέλουμε πιο σύντομο:
*- Τρέξτε, ανόητοι!*

Για το ανόητοι έναντι του βλάκες δεν θα επιμείνω, μπορεί να είναι θέμα επιλογής, αν και για μένα το fool δεν είναι τόσο βλάκας (αυτό θα ήταν stupid) όσο απερίσκεπτος, ανόητος.
Αλλά το fly στην περίπτωση αυτή αποκλείεται να είναι "πετάξτε", κανείς τους δεν έχει φτερά, και δεν συνηθίζεται μια τέτοια μεταφορική χρήση της λέξης. Προφανώς πρόκειται για την άλλη έννοια του ρήματος fly = to run away from (Webster, όχι ότι θέλει κι αναφορά δηλαδή).

Υπάρχει βέβαια το ελαφρυντικό ότι αυτή η έννοια είναι κάπως απαρχαιωμένη, αλλά στον Τόλκιν γενικώς συναντάμε τέτοιες εκφράσεις, και ο μεταφραστής πρέπει να είναι σε εγρήγορση.

Στην ίδια ταινία λίγο αργότερα, στο μαγικό δάσος του Lothlorien, μιλώντας για την Galadriel, το *falls under her spell* γίνεται *πέφτει κάτω απ’ τα μάγια της*.

Ελπίζω να μην χτυπήσει καθώς πέφτει.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Αλλά το fly στην περίπτωση αυτή αποκλείεται να είναι "πετάξτε", κανείς τους δεν έχει φτερά, και δεν συνηθίζεται μια τέτοια μεταφορική χρήση της λέξης. Προφανώς πρόκειται για την άλλη έννοια του ρήματος fly = to run away from (Webster, όχι ότι θέλει κι αναφορά δηλαδή).
> 
> Υπάρχει βέβαια το ελαφρυντικό ότι αυτή η έννοια είναι κάπως απαρχαιωμένη, αλλά στον Τόλκιν γενικώς συναντάμε τέτοιες εκφράσεις, και ο μεταφραστής πρέπει να είναι σε εγρήγορση.



Those that fly may fight again.

Θα βοηθούσε περισσότερο αν σκέφτονταν το ουσιαστικό *flight*, όπου η πτήση παντρεύεται τη φυγή.


Για τη φλογέρα, να πούμε ότι στα αγγλικά είναι *recorder*. Δεν μπορεί να μην έχει πέσει θύμα κάποιας βιαστικής μετάφρασης...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 24, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ και συνεχίζω.

Από αστυνομική σειρά:
*She wanted me dead => Με ήθελε νεκρό.*
Αφήνοντας ένα μικρό περιθώριο για το ενδεχόμενο η κυρία να ήταν νεκρόφιλη,
κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα ήταν καλύτερο κάτι σαν
*Ήθελε να πεθάνω.*
ή ακόμη και 
*Ήθελε να με σκοτώσουν.*
μια που μιλάνε για απόπειρα δολοφονίας.

*You are a godless woman! => Είσαι άθεη γυναίκα!*
Μάλλον θα ήταν καλύτερα κάτι σαν:
*Είσαι αθεόφοβη!
Δεν έχεις το θεό σου!*

*Who gave the party? => Ποιος έδινε το πάρτι;*
Στα ελληνικά συνήθως δεν δίνουμε πάρτι, κάνουμε πάρτι:
*Ποιος έκανε το πάρτι;*

*To you! => Σε σένα.*
Το βλέπω αρκετά συχνά, λέγεται σε προπόσεις και θέλει να πει:
*Στην υγειά σου!*

*She was 81. => Ήταν 81.*
Κι αυτό το βλέπω συχνά, όπως και το "Πόσο είσαι;" (πόσο τι, αλήθεια;)
Στα ελληνικά συνήθως βάζουμε και το "χρονών" από δίπλα.
*Ήταν 81 χρονών.* (ή ετών αν προτιμάτε - δεν πιάνει και τόσο πολύ χώρο πια στον υπότιτλο).

*Were you close? => Ήσασταν κοντά;*
Δεν εννοεί αν βρίσκονταν κοντά σε κάτι, αλλά:
*Ήσασταν δεμένοι;*

*I have to say, you’ve got talent.	=> Πρέπει να πω, έχεις ταλέντο.*
Αυτό το "πρέπει να πω" δεν είναι διόλου ελληνικό. Τι θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε αντ' αυτού:
*Πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι έχεις ταλέντο.
Οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι έχεις ταλέντο.
Παραδέχομαι πως έχεις ταλέντο.*

*“Together we stand” => «Μαζί στεκόμαστε»*
Εδώ θα το πω με κάθε επιφύλαξη, αλλά νομίζω θα ήταν καλύτερο το:
*Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει*
μια που πρόκειται για ρητό.

Αυτά για σήμερα!


----------



## Thanasis_P (Feb 24, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> *Were you close? => Ήσασταν κοντά;*
> Δεν εννοεί αν βρίσκονταν κοντά σε κάτι, αλλά:
> *Ήσασταν δεμένοι;*



Το "δεμένοι" μάλλον εδώ χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά
Πιο ορθόδοξα πιστεύω ότι αποδίδεται με το: "Είχατε [στενή] σχέση;"


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2012)

Γεια σου, Θανάση. Καλωσήρθες. Καλή η σκέψη σου.

Εγώ έχω τώρα την απορία: από πού έχουν προκύψει όλα αυτά τα παρατονισμένα;


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2012)

Από τον Φλάβιο Ούτο, δεξιοτέχνη στο φλάουτο, το λαούτο, το καναπουτσάρ και το ούτι, στο οποίο μάλιστα είχε δάσκαλο τον Ουτιδανό τον Μέγα στο Audio Παρηχητικό Παρωδείο της Νομανσλάνδης. Η παροξύτονη γενική πληθυντικού αποδίδεται σε παρατονισμό λόγω της αχρωματοψίας στις χρωματικές κλίμακες από την οποία έπασχε ο Φλάβιος Ούτος, σύμφωνα τουλάχιστον με τον ιστορικό Φλάβιο Ζοζέφ.  Επίσης, ήπαιζε και σάζι, μα δεν εκάτεχε να σάζει.

Ω τονε, χαρώ τονε, ο σφυριγμένος :up::


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 25, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ έχω τώρα την απορία: από πού έχουν προκύψει όλα αυτά τα παρατονισμένα;


Μάλλον από την έλξη που ασκεί το λαούτο...


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 25, 2012)

Πολύ ωραία τα παραδείγματα της Μελάνης. Μόνο σε ένα έχω μια μικρή αντίρρηση. Στο της ηλικίας, δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο να παραλείπουμε το "_χρόνων_" ή "_ετών_".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2012)

nickel said:


> Για τη φλογέρα, να πούμε ότι στα αγγλικά είναι *recorder*.


Να προσθέσω ενημερωτικά ότι η φλογέρα λέγεται επίσης *φλάουτο με ράμφος* (αγγλικά *fipple flute* γαλλικά *flûte à bec* ιταλικά *flauto a becco* ισπανικά *flauta de pico* γερμανικά *blockflöte*).



Thanasis_P said:


> Το "δεμένοι" μάλλον εδώ χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά
> Πιο ορθόδοξα πιστεύω ότι αποδίδεται με το: "Είχατε [στενή] σχέση;"


Ναι, μεταφορικά το έγραψα. Νομίζω ότι η μεταφορική αυτή χρήση είναι πλήρως κατανοητή και πολύ συχνή. Νομίζω ότι έρχεται πιο εύκολα στα χείλη παρά το "είχατε σχέση" (το οποίο μάλιστα υπονοεί συνήθως ερωτική σχέση, όταν λέγεται έτσι σκέτο χωρίς προσδιορισμό).



Hellegennes said:


> Στο της ηλικίας, δεν είναι ασυνήθιστο να παραλείπουμε το "_χρόνων_" ή "_ετών_".


Είναι όντως έτσι; Εγώ έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι μάλλον ασυνήθιστο. Θα με ενδιέφερε να ακούσω κι άλλες απόψεις.

Να προσθέσω παρεμπιπτόντως ότι έχω δει συχνά και το *Γίνεται 3* (ή 10 ή 80), εννοώντας ότι *Γίνεται 3 χρονών*, μιλώντας για γενέθλια. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, με το "γίνεται", νομίζω ότι είναι ακόμη πιο ασυνήθιστο.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2012)

Σκέψη: Παραλείπεται συχνά αν έχει προηγηθεί η λέξη «χρονών» ή κάτι που να δείχνει σε τι αναφέρεται το αριθμητικό.

— Πόσων χρονών θα γίνει;
— Τριών.

— Είχε γενέθλια;
— Ναι, έγινε τριών. (Τα γενέθλια, με χρόνια πάνε.)

— Πόσο είναι η μπέμπα σου;
— Έγινε τριών χρονών / μηνών. (Αυτός που ρωτάει δεν είναι πολύ στενός άνθρωπος, μπορεί να μην ξέρει.)
— Έγινε τριών. (Μιλάμε σε στενό μας άνθρωπο.)

Αλλά στα καλά καθούμενα δεν είναι ωραίο να πεις:
Η Άννα ήταν τριών και ήδη έχτιζε μικρές πολυκατοικίες με τα Lego της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2012)

Όχι, αλλά λέμε "_η Άννα ήταν *στα 10 της* όταν άρχισε να μαθαίνει αγγλικά_".

Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Όχι, αλλά λέμε "_η Άννα ήταν *στα 10 της* όταν άρχισε να μαθαίνει αγγλικά_".


Κάτι που (είναι καλό να) αποφεύγεις να πεις όταν είναι στα τέσσερα.
:)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 26, 2012)

Σήμερα σκεφτόμουν κάποια άλλα, πιο "σοβαρά" ας πούμε, ισπανόφωνα.

Συνάδελφος και συνεργάτιδα, πολύ καλή στη δουλειά της, μου έχει εξομολογηθεί το εξής ολίσθημά της:
Σε κάποιο βιβλίο υπήρχε αναφορά στο έργο *República* του Πλάτωνα, κι εκείνη το μετέφρασε *Δημοκρατία*.
Το παράξενο είναι ότι ξέφυγε κι από τον επιμελητή και τυπώθηκε έτσι, προκαλώντας σχόλια των κριτικών.
Δεν πρόκειται για ανέκδοτο έργο του Πλάτωνα, αλλά για την γνωστή *Πολιτεία*.

Σε ένα άλλο βιβλίο, μια πολύ καλή κατά τα άλλα μετάφραση ενός μυθιστορήματος, διαβάζουμε κάπου ότι υπάρχει στο παράθυρο ένα *μεταλλικό ύφασμα*.
Όμως το *tela metálica* δεν είναι παρά η *σήτα* (ή σίτα).

Στο ίδιο βιβλίο γίνεται συχνά αναφορά σε *μαύρη κορινθιακή σταφίδα*. Αυτό δεν είναι ακριβώς (ή δεν είναι πάντοτε) λάθος: η έκφραση *pasas de Corinto* σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις μπορεί όντως ν' αναφέρεται σε σταφίδες Κορινθίας, κατά κανόνα όμως σημαίνει γενικώς τη *μαύρη σταφίδα* (όπως λέμε "φιστίκι Αιγίνης" και εννοούμε τον τύπο του φιστικιού και όχι την προέλευσή του, αν και φυσικά ενδέχεται κάποιες φορές να είναι όντως από την Αίγινα).
Στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο η έκφραση χρησιμεύει μεταφορικά, για να περιγράψει το μαύρο χρώμα ενός αντικειμένου, οπότε έχω κάθε λόγο να πιστεύω ότι πρόκειται για τη συνήθη χρήση και όχι για αναφορά σε μια παρτίδα σταφίδες από την Κόρινθο.
Δεν αποκλείεται βέβαια ο μεταφραστής να το ήξερε και να επέλεξε να το αποδώσει έτσι για λόγους γλαφυρότητας ή οικειότητας στον αναγνώστη ή άλλους δικούς του λόγους. Εγώ δεν θα το επέλεγα, γιατί θεωρώ ότι δεν ήταν στην πρόθεση του συγγραφέα να κάνει αναφορά στην Κόρινθο παρά μόνο στο μαύρο χρώμα της σταφίδας, αλλά δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είναι και τελείως λάθος επιλογή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2012)

Πάντως, με τη «ρεπούμπλικα» του Πλάτωνα, που είναι _Republic_ και στα αγγλικά, την έχουν πάθει κι άλλοι — σίγουρα όσοι γράφουν τη _δημοκρατία_ με κεφαλαίο αρχικό:

http://www.google.gr/search?q="δημο...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> — Πόσων χρονών θα γίνει;
> — Τριών.


Άλλη σκέψη: στο Ελλάντα λέμε συχνά "Τα πόσα κλείνει;" "Έκλεισα τα 80." κάτι που δεν έρχεται αμέσως στο νου όταν ακούμε τη φράση στα αγγλικά, ενώ είναι καλή μεταφραστική επιλογή επειδή και σύντομο είναι, και μεγαλύτερη οικειότητα έχει για το ελληνικό κοινό.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 27, 2012)

nickel said:


> Πάντως, με τη «ρεπούμπλικα» του Πλάτωνα, που είναι _Republic_ και στα αγγλικά, την έχουν πάθει κι άλλοι



Μιας και το θίξατε, ο νομπελίστας βιολόγος Peter Medawar είχε γράψει κάποτε ένα βιβλίο με τίτλο _Pluto's republic_, για το οποίο αργότερα είχε γράψει μια ανασκόπηση ο Richard Dawkins και την είχε περιλάβει σε ένα δικό του βιβλίο με τίτλο _A Devil's chaplain_ (το οποίο είχε την ατυχία να μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά). 

Στην ανασκόπηση του βιβλίου, λοιπόν, ο Dawkins ξεκινά εξηγώντας τον τίτλο, ο οποίος, όπως ορθά σημειώνει, χρειάζεται διευκρίνιση:

Pluto's Republic is one of those titles that cannot be mentioned
without an immediate explanation, and Sir Peter begins thus:

A good many years ago a neighbour whose sex chivalry forbids me to disclose
[it takes a Medawar to get away with this kind of thing nowadays] exclaimed
upon learning of my interest in philosophy: 'Don't you just adore Pluto's
Republic?' Pluto's Republic has remained in my mind ever since as a superlatively
apt description of that intellectual underworld which so many of the
essays in this volume explore. We each populate Pluto's Republic according to
our own prejudices ...


Η ελληνική μετάφραση (εκδ. Τραυλός) έχει ως εξής: 

Το _Pluto's republic_ είναι ένας από εκείνους τους τίτλους που δεν μπορούν να αναφερθούν χωρίς μια άμεση επεξήγηση, και ο Sir Peter αρχίζει έτσι:

Πριν από πολλά χρόνια ένα γείτονας, του οποίου το φύλο ο ιπποτισμός μου απαγορεύει να αποκαλύψω [μόνο ένας Medawar τα βγάζει πέρα σήμερα με τέτοια φρασεολογία], όταν έμαθε για το ενδιαφέρον μου για τη φιλοσοφία αναφώνησε: «Δεν σου αρέσει το _Pluto's republic_»; Το _Pluto's republic_ έχει μείνει από τότε στο μυαλό μου ως η πιο κατάλληλη ευφυής περιγραφή εκείνου του πνευματικού υπόκοσμου, τον οποίο διερευνούν πολλά από τα άρθρα αυτού του τόμου. Καθένας από εμάς ζει τη Δημοκρατία του Πλούτωνα σύμφωνα με τις δικές του προκαταλήψεις...

Αποφεύγω γενικά να ξεμπροστιάζω μεταφραστές για τα λάθη τους, αλλά δεν άντεξα στον πειρασμό...


----------



## SBE (Feb 27, 2012)

Θα έλεγα ότι εκτός από την Δημοκρατία, με το να αφήσει αμετάφραστη ο μεταφραστής την Pluto's republic τρεις φορές χάνει το αστείο.


----------



## panadeli (Feb 27, 2012)

Μα προφανέστατα δεν κατάλαβε το αστείο.
Αυτό που μου κάνει περισσότερο εντύπωση είναι το εξής: Γράφεις κάτι που στα ελληνικά δεν βγάζει κανένα απολύτως νόημα. Δεν προβληματίζεσαι μήπως κάτι δεν κατάλαβες από το πρωτότυπο; Να το ψάξεις λίγο παραπάνω ρε παιδί μου, να το διαβάσεις πιο προσεκτικά ίσως; 

Αυτό βέβαια προϋποθέτει ότι θα κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις αυτό που μετέφρασες. Άντε, την έβγαλα τη χολή μου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2012)

Επανέρχομαι με αφορμή κάτι που συναντώ συχνά στους υπότιτλους που μεταφράζω:

Το *just*, που αποφεύγω όσο μπορώ να το μεταφράσω _*απλώς*_, επειδή δεν το χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως στα ελληνικά όταν μιλάμε αυθόρμητα (σίγουρα όχι με τη συχνότητα που χρησιμοποιείται στα αγγλικά) και συνήθως προτιμώ το *μόνο / μόνο που / μονάχα* κ.τ.ό. ή το παραλείπω τελείως,

και το *this man/woman/girl/guy/lady/etc.*, που με τίποτα δεν μεταφράζεται *αυτός/αυτή* αλλά *ένας / μία*, γιατί έχει λειτουργία αόριστου άρθρου.

He's *just* not so calm.
*Μόνο που* δεν είναι πολύ ήρεμος.

I *just* felt worried.
Ένιωσα ανήσυχος / Ανησύχησα.

I'm *just* worried.
*Μόνο που* ανησυχώ.

Εντάξει, δεν βολεύει πάντα το "μόνο που", κάποιες φορές θα το πούμε και "απλώς", απλώς να μην το παρακάνουμε. 

I met *this* girl yesterday.
Γνώρισα *μια* κοπέλα χτες

So here comes *this* lady...
Έρχεται λοιπόν *μια* κυρία...

Εδώ το "γνώρισα αυτήν την κοπέλα" (ποια κοπέλα; ) και "έρχεται αυτή η κυρία" (ποια κυρία; την ξέραμε από πριν; ) δεν παίζει με τίποτα.

Κι ένα άλλο, που πήρε το μάτι μου σε μια ταινία με τον De Niro στο STAR πάνω σε ζάπιν:

*Πρόσεχε την πλάτη σου.* (μή σηκώνεις βάρη, πήγαινε σε έναν ορθοπεδικό βρε παιδάκι μου...  )

Είχα χαμηλωμένο τον ήχο, αλλά δεν θέλει πολύ φαντασία για να αντιληφθούμε ότι μάλλον θα είπε 

*Watch your back, *
δηλαδή
*Φύλαγε τα νώτα σου.*


----------



## Hellegennes (May 14, 2012)

Χμμ... εγώ θα διαφωνήσω για το "_μόνο που_". Νομίζω ότι στα ελληνικά είναι πιο σπάνια σύνταξη από το _απλώς_ ή _απλά_. Θα έλεγα ότι το "μόνο που" ταιριάζει στην σύνταξη με "it's":

It's just that I'm worried.
Μόνο που ανησυχώ.

It's just that he's not so calm.
Μόνο που δεν είναι πολύ ήρεμος.

It's just that I'm not convinced.
Μόνο που δεν μ' έπεισες.

Μπορεί *απλά*, βέβαια, να είναι η δική μου οπτική. Νομίζω ότι το "_μόνο που_" εκφράζει αμφιβολία ή αμφισβήτηση, ενώ το "_just_", στην σύνταξη που το βάζεις, εκφράζει οριστική κατάφαση.


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Εγώ έχω τώρα την απορία: από πού έχουν προκύψει όλα αυτά τα παρατονισμένα;



Χμ, είναι φανερό ότι δεν γνωρίζεις (για) τον αγαπητό Νοσφεράτο (Νόσφη ή Βάμπιρα για τους φίλους του) και το Φλογερό Φλαούτο:

_.Και τότες μεσ’ τη σιγαλιά , μέσα στο Δασος Τούτο
Μια μελωδία ακούγεται: Το Φλογερόν Φλαούτο !!

π'ήτανε διασταύρωσις Φλογέρας και Φλαούτου

Καημού και Περηφάνιας και Βιόλας και Λαούτου

Ήταν ένα Υπόγειο Κελάρυσμα του Πάθους

Και ήτανε Απαύγασμα Του πιο μεγάλου Λάθους

Ήταν ο σπαραγμός ψυχών , των Κουρελιών Ελπίδα

και το χρυσάφι ήτανε μεσα απ’το στόμα Μίδα

-ήταν κραυγή του Βάτραχου απ’ την βαθιά Κουφάλα

Κι ήτανε και μετείκασμα απ’ Όνειρα Μεγάλα

Δεν ήτανε μια μουσική από τον κόσμο τούτο

Ήταν Απόηχος θεών:*Το φλογερόν Φλαούτο* _.


Βλέπουμε λοιπόν ότι εδώ ο παρατονισμός είναι ηθελημένος, γιατί δεν πρόκειται για ένα απλό φλάουτο ;);)


----------



## nickel (May 14, 2012)

Τι άγνοιες φιλοξενώ κι εγώ ο άνθρωπος...


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τι άγνοιες φιλοξενώ κι εγώ ο άνθρωπος...




:laugh::laugh::laugh:
(Είδες όμως άμα έχεις ενημερωμένους συνεργάτες; ;);) )


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Χμμ... εγώ θα διαφωνήσω για το "_μόνο που_". Νομίζω ότι στα ελληνικά είναι πιο σπάνια σύνταξη από το _απλώς_ ή _απλά_.


Έχεις δίκιο. 
Το θέμα είναι ότι στα ελληνικά κατά κανόνα _απλώς _δεν χρησιμοποιούμε κάτι αντίστοιχο του just, οπότε συχνά το καλύτερο είναι _απλώς _να το παραλείπουμε. :)

EDIT: να κι ένα παράδειγμα φρέσκο:
I've asked all the students to *just* talk to the camera for a moment...
Ζήτησα από τους μαθητές να μιλήσουν για λίγο στην κάμερα... 
[σουτάρω το τζαστ και καθάρισα, έκοψα και τον υπότιτλο στα μέτρα που ήθελα]

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η όλη υπόθεση με το φλαούτο! :up:


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2012)

Κι ένα ακόμη κλασικό, τόσο κλασικό που δεν βάζω καν παράδειγμα: το *You know...*. 
Στα ελληνικά δεν χρησιμοποιούμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο το Ξέρεις / Ξέρετε, οπότε το καλύτερο είναι απλώς να το παραλείπουμε.
Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις βολεύει το *Να... / Να, δηλαδή... / Δηλαδή...* ή και το *Ξέρεις τώρα... / Ξέρετε τώρα...*.
Μπορούμε να βάζουμε και κανένα σκόρπιο Ξέρεις / Ξέρετε, αλλά με πολύ φειδώ - σίγουρα όχι με τη συχνότητα που του κάνουν οι αγγλόφωνοι.


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κι ένα ακόμη κλασικό, τόσο κλασικό που δεν βάζω καν παράδειγμα: το *You know...*.
> Στα ελληνικά δεν χρησιμοποιούμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο το Ξέρεις / Ξέρετε, οπότε το καλύτερο είναι απλώς να το παραλείπουμε.
> Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις βολεύει το *Να... / Να, δηλαδή... / Δηλαδή...* ή και το *Ξέρεις τώρα... / Ξέρετε τώρα...*.
> Μπορούμε να βάζουμε και κανένα σκόρπιο Ξέρεις / Ξέρετε, αλλά με πολύ φειδώ - σίγουρα όχι με τη συχνότητα που του κάνουν οι αγγλόφωνοι.



Άσε πια εκείνο το έρμο_ well..._


----------



## Hellegennes (May 14, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κι ένα ακόμη κλασικό, τόσο κλασικό που δεν βάζω καν παράδειγμα: το *You know...*.
> Στα ελληνικά δεν χρησιμοποιούμε με τον ίδιο τρόπο το Ξέρεις / Ξέρετε, οπότε το καλύτερο είναι απλώς να το παραλείπουμε.
> Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις βολεύει το *Να... / Να, δηλαδή... / Δηλαδή...* ή και το *Ξέρεις τώρα... / Ξέρετε τώρα...*.
> Μπορούμε να βάζουμε και κανένα σκόρπιο Ξέρεις / Ξέρετε, αλλά με πολύ φειδώ - σίγουρα όχι με τη συχνότητα που του κάνουν οι αγγλόφωνοι.



Νομίζω το ελληνικό αντίστοιχο είναι το... _*ξες*_. Ξέρω πολλούς που το χρησιμοποιούν συνέχεια, ειδικά στην αφήγηση.

_Και ξες, είναι εκεί ένας τύπος και μας λέει, ξες, δεν επιτρέπεται να μπείτε μέσα. Ξες, το έπαιζε μαγκίτης και καλά. Δεν τους χωνεύω τέτοιους τύπους, ξες. Ξες μωρέ τώρα.
_


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Νομίζω το ελληνικό αντίστοιχο είναι το... _*ξες*_. Ξέρω πολλούς που το χρησιμοποιούν συνέχεια, ειδικά στην αφήγηση.


Εννοείς ξέ(ρει)ς; Εγώ πρώτη φορά το ακούω αυτό το ξες. Να έλεγες _ναούμ_ (να 'ούμ'), άλλο πράγμα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 14, 2012)

Εγώ πρωτοάκουσα το "ξες", πριν από πολλά χρόνια, από τη συγκάτοικό μου στο πανεπιστήμιο, που ήταν Θεσσαλονικιά.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 14, 2012)

Ναι, Δόκτωρ, από το _*ξέρεις*_ (και μόνο σ' αυτόν τον χρόνο, έγκλιση, πρόσωπο και αριθμό). Ίσως να μην πολυχρησιμοποιείται νότια ή ίσως και καθόλου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 27, 2012)

Δεν μπορούσα ν' αποφασίσω αν θα έπρεπε να το βάλω στα slips ή εδώ. 

- Κεφαλαιώδες! είπε ο Χολμς.

Από παλιά μετάφραση στις εκδόσεις Ερμείας, ειδικές σε τέτοιες χαριτωμενιές. Έχει πολλά παρόμοια, αλλά αυτό με έστειλε. Στοιχειώδες, αγαπητέ Γουώτσον. 

Κι ένα άλλο που δεν είναι βέβαια λάθος, αλλά που νομίζω ότι είναι ανεπαρκές. Χτες στην ΕΤ3 είχε το "Ωραία μου κυρία" και το γνωστό "The rain in Spain stays mainly in the plain" είχε αποδοθεί "Στην Ισπανία βρέχει κυρίως στον κάμπο" και "Στην Ισπανία βρέχει κυρίως στην πεδιάδα". Έτσι όμως χάνεται η παρήχηση. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι δύσκολο να βάλεις κάτι τελείως διαφορετικό που να ηχεί παρόμοια στα ελληνικά, επειδή το επαναλαμβάνουν πολύ, κάνουν διαλόγους ("Πού βρεχει; - Στην Ισπανία", κλπ.), κάνουν σχετικά αστεία (ο Πίκερινγκ κάνει τον ταύρο κι ο Χίγκινς τον ταυρομάχο), και είναι δύσκολο να τα μετασχηματίσεις όλα αυτά.

Θυμάμαι όμως κάπου κάποτε την απόδοση "Εις Ισπανίαν βρέχει με σπανίαν μανίαν", που και το κυριολεκτικό νόημα κρατάει, και τον παρήχηση ως ένα βαθμό, και επιτρέπει τα λογοπαίγνια με ταυρομάχους, και ταιριάζει στο γενικό πνεύμα του "μάθε να μιλάς σωστά" επειδή είναι καθαρεύουσα, και είναι γουστόζικο (μου θυμίζει το "τρεις σπανοί Ισπανοί εις πανί ισπανικόν εις πανικόν ιππικόν εζωγράφιζον").


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> - Κεφαλαιώδες! είπε ο Χολμς.
> 
> Από παλιά μετάφραση στις εκδόσεις Ερμείας, ειδικές σε τέτοιες χαριτωμενιές. Έχει πολλά παρόμοια, αλλά αυτό με έστειλε. Στοιχειώδες, αγαπητέ Γουώτσον.


Αφήνεις την εντύπωση ότι θα ήθελες το «Στοιχειώδες» για απόδοση. Εδώ βέβαια έχει αποδοθεί με το «Κεφαλαιώδες» το «“Capital!” said Holmes», δηλαδή «Θαυμάσια!», «Λαμπρά!» κ.τ.ό. (Και πρέπει να αποφασίσει ο μεταφραστής ποιο απ' αυτά θα χρησιμοποιεί αφού ο Χολμς χρησιμοποιεί το _Capital!_ εξίσου συχνά με το _Elementary!_

Για το τραγούδι _The rain in Spain_ χρειάζεται ολόκληρο ξεχωριστό νήμα (και πολλή έμπνευση).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 27, 2012)

Αχ, όχι βέβαια! Το "στοιχειώδες" το κοτσάρισα ως πασίγνωστη ατάκα που έχει συνδεθεί άρρηκτα πλέον με τις ιστορίες του Χολμς.

Δεν πρότεινα καμία απόδοση για το Capital - κακώς βέβαια, αφού παντού στο νήμα αυτό πάντα προτείνω αποδόσεις - και καλά που το έκανες εσύ. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 31, 2013)

Τώρα τελευταία παρατήρησα μια γενικευμένη τάση να αποδίδεται το *I think* ως *Νομίζω*.
Κάποιες φορές βέβαια μπορεί και να ταιριάζει, αλλά όχι πάντα. Μάλιστα τυχαίνει τις περισσότερες να μην ταιριάζει. Παραδείγματος χάρη:

*I think Obama is a great president.*
μπορεί να γίνει
*Νομίζω πως ο Ομπάμα είναι σπουδαίος πρόεδρος.*
αν και ίσως να προτιμούσα το 
*Πιστεύω πως ο Ομπάμα είναι σπουδαίος πρόεδρος.*

Αλλά το
*I think I'll go to bed.*
δεν είναι με τίποτα
*Νομίζω ότι θα πάω για ύπνο.*
αλλά είναι
*Λέω να πάω για ύπνο.*

Οι τηλεοπτικές σειρές έχουν πλημμυρίσει τύπους που νομίζουν ότι θα φάνε κάτι, νομίζουν ότι θα δουν τηλεόραση, νομίζουν ότι θα φύγουν τώρα. Δεν λέω, καλό είναι να εκφράζουμε μια επιφύλαξη για το μέλλον, όμως όλοι αυτοί όταν λένε "I think" δεν διατυπώνουν μια πρόβλεψη, αλλά μια πρόθεση. Οπότε η απόδοση που προτείνω για τις περιπτώσεις αυτές είναι "*Λέω να...*"


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2013)

Προσωρινή σημείωση: Να φτιάξουμε ένα καλό νήμα για τις διάφορες αποδόσεις τού _think_.


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2013)

nickel said:


> Προσωρινή σημείωση: Να φτιάξουμε ένα καλό νήμα για τις διάφορες αποδόσεις τού _think_.



I think it's only fair.


----------



## Pericles (Jun 1, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Να προσθέσω ενημερωτικά ότι η φλογέρα λέγεται επίσης *φλάουτο με ράμφος* (αγγλικά *fipple flute* γαλλικά *flûte à bec* ιταλικά *flauto a becco* ισπανικά *flauta de pico* γερμανικά *blockflöte*).



Με ένα χρόνο καθυστέρηση, να σχολιάσω:

Για την ακρίβεια, το φλάουτο με ράμφος συνήθως το λέμε φλογέρα. Δεν είναι όμως. Η φλογέρα είναι ένα φλάουτο χωρίς ράμφος (το φλάουτο είναι η ευρύτερη έννοια γένους). Γνωστό όργανο στους Έλληνες, δάνεισε την ονομασία του και στο φλάουτο με ράμφος, που δε θα μπορούσε να ονομάζεται τόσο μακροσκελώς -παρά μόνο σε αυστηρά μουσικολογικά ή εγκυκλοπαιδικά συμφραζόμενα- αλλά ούτε θα μπορούσε και να λέγεται σκέτο φλάουτο, αφού έτσι λέμε τον πλαγίαυλο, το φλάουτο της κλασικής ορχήστρας που φυσιέται από το πλάι. Θα μπορούσε βέβαια να ονομάζεται σουραύλι, όπως είναι το κανονικό ελληνικό όνομα του φλάουτου με ράμφος. Για κάποιο λόγο η σχολική φλογέρα επικράτησε να λέγεται φλογέρα ενώ είναι σουραύλι.

Πραγματική φλογέρα είναι λ.χ. το νέι. Οι βοσκοί σε ορισμένες περιοχές της Ελλάδας έπαιζαν φλογέρες. Σε άλλες όμως περιοχές έπαιζαν σουραύλι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 1, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι για τα _"νομίσματα"_ αυτά, φταίει ότι στα ελληνικά δεν υπάρχει αντιστοιχία του φαινομένου thinking-think, όπου το δεύτερο δανείζεται την έννοια του πρώτου, με αποτέλεσμα εκείνα τα _I think I'm gonna_... να μεταφράζονται με την κλασική έννοια του _think_. Αν η πρόταση γραφτεί με το ρήμα σε εξακολουθητική μορφή, δεν νομίζω κανείς να το μεταφράζει ως _"νόμισμα_". Σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση θα είχες:

I think I’m gonna order a pizza = Νομίζω ότι θα παραγγείλω μια πίτσα
I’m thinking I’m gonna order a pizza = Σκέφτομαι να/λέω να παραγγείλω μια πίτσα


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 14, 2013)

Μπαίνω τώρα σε μια κάπως πιο θολή ζώνη (όπως και με το think, που έχει διάφορες σημασίες, και δεν αρκεί να τις ξέρεις όλες αλλά να μπορείς και να επιλέξεις την καταλληλότερη). Μερικές εκφράσεις που βλέπω συχνά σε υπότιτλους και που είναι δύσκολο να πει κανείς αν είναι "λάθος" ή αν από το πες-πες και γράψε-γράψε έχουν περάσει στη γλώσσα μας.

*Take care.*
Κόσμος και κοσμάκης αποχαιρετά άλλον κόσμο και κοσμάκη με αυτήν την έκφραση, την οποία βλέπουμε συνήθως να αποδίδεται ως "*Να προσέχεις.*" Να προσέχει τι; Τα αυτοκίνητα όταν περνά το δρόμο; 
Ίσως με βρίσκετε υπερβολική, αλλά νομίζω ότι θα ήταν πιο εύστοχο ένα "*Γεια χαρά.*" κι ας μην εμπεριέχει το φαινομενικά "αληθινό" νόημα του take care. Ανάλογα με το πλαίσιο, μπορεί να ταιριάξει ωραία και το "*Να είσαι καλά.*", που κρατάει και κάτι από το "νόημα". Άλλες προτάσεις ευπρόσδεκτες.

*Stay away from me.*
Αυτό είναι στάνταρ "*Μείνε μακριά μου.*" Ας πούμε, αν εγώ μένω Μαρούσι, εσύ να πας να μείνεις Γλυφάδα. Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερα ένα απλό "*Άσε με ήσυχο.*"; Έστω βαριά-βαριά, και ανάλογα με τις περιστάσεις, ένα "*Μη με πλησιάζεις.*";

*I'm OK.*
Αυτό συνήθως το βλέπουμε "*Είμαι εντάξει.*" και θα παραδεχτώ ότι το λέμε κι εμείς - αλλά όχι πάντα, και όχι πάντα στις ίδιες περιστάσεις, και όχι πάντα με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Ας πούμε, όταν μας ρωτήσουν "Θες λίγη γαλοπούλα ακόμη;" να απαντήσουμε "Όχι ευχαριστώ, εντάξει είμαι." Όταν όμως μας ρωτάνε "*Πώς είσαι;*" μάλλον θα πούμε "*Καλά είμαι.*" ενώ στο "*Θες βοήθεια;*" θα απαντήσουμε ίσως "*Τα βγάζω πέρα.*", πάντως όχι "Είμαι εντάξει. Πρόσφατα είδα τον εξής διάλογο:
*- You must be good at your work.
- I'm OK.*
Εδώ εγώ θα έλεγα λόγου χάρη "*Καλή είμαι.*" (η κυρία το λέει και με μια δόση μετριοφροσύνης, ίσως προσποιητής, διότι στην πραγματικότητα είναι πάρα πολύ καλή), σε καμιά περίπτωση πάντως δεν θα έλεγα "Εντάξει είμαι."

Και μια που το ανακάτεψα, το *You must be good at your work* εγώ δεν θα το έκανα "*Θα πρέπει να είσαι καλή στη δουλειά σου.*" αν και δεν είναι λάθος, αν και μπορεί να ειπωθεί - και όντως λέγεται - θα προτιμούσα το "*Φαίνεται πως είσαι καλή στη δουλειά σου.*" Μου φαίνεται πιο εύστοχο, πιο "ελληνικό" και πιο κοντά στο νόημα.

Καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είμαι πολύ συντηρητική και καθαρολόγος. Στο κάτω-κάτω η γλώσσα αλλάζει, και ένας μηχανισμός αλλαγής είναι η επιρροή άλλων γλωσσών, ακόμη και μέσα από φαινομενικά άστοχες μεταφράσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είμαι πολύ συντηρητική και καθαρολόγος. Στο κάτω-κάτω η γλώσσα αλλάζει, και ένας μηχανισμός αλλαγής είναι η επιρροή άλλων γλωσσών, ακόμη και μέσα από φαινομενικά άστοχες μεταφράσεις.



Εντάξει είσαι. Είναι ολοφάνερο ότι θα πρέπει να είσαι καλή στη δουλειά σου. Γι' αυτό, να προσέχεις και να μη μένεις μακριά μας. Να ακούμε πιο πολλά από εσένα.

[Ναι, αστειεύομαι. Ή όχι. ΟΚ Εντάξει;]


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως είμαι πολύ συντηρητική και καθαρολόγος. Στο κάτω-κάτω η γλώσσα αλλάζει, και ένας μηχανισμός αλλαγής είναι η επιρροή άλλων γλωσσών, ακόμη και μέσα από φαινομενικά άστοχες μεταφράσεις.



Join the club! (μετάφρασέ μου το):twit:
Δεν θα άλλαζα ούτε κόμμα απ' όσα γράφεις.;)


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2013)

Για να σου φύγει το άγχος, Αόρατη  σκέψου ότι και στα ελληνικά, όταν αποχαιρετούμε ή κατευοδώνουμε κάποιον, οι εκφράσεις μας είναι υπέρ το δέον ελλειπτικές. Π.χ. *στο καλό* --τι θα πει κυριολεκτικά; «Πήγαινε στον καλό προορισμό», ή «Βάδιζε στον καλό δρόμο»! Τι θα πει *Αντίο*, που είναι και ιταλικό; «Πήγαινε, βάδιζε, στο δρόμο του Θεού», δηλαδή «Καλή στράτα» που λέγανε οι παλιοί. Για να μην πω και για άλλες ευχές, σε άλλες περιστάσεις, π.χ. «συλλυπητήρια», δηλαδή σε πλήρη πρόταση «σου υποβάλλω τα συλλυπητήριά μου», «και στα δικά σου», δηλαδή «να έχουμε την ίδια χαρά, να γίνει ίδια γιορτή, και στα δικά σου στέφανα». Επομένως, όσο ανόητο θα ήταν να μεταφράσουμε από ελληνικά προς τα αγγλικά *_to the good_ ή *_to yours too_, το ίδιο ανόητο είναι και αυτό που κάνουν μερικοί μοδάτοι, που αποχαιρετούν (ιδίως στα ραδιόφωνα) λέγοντας «να προσέχετε τους εαυτούς σας».


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Join the club! (μετάφρασέ μου το):twit:
> Δεν θα άλλαζα ούτε κόμμα απ' όσα γράφεις.;)



Κι εγώ θεωρώ ότι οι παρατηρήσεις της ήταν spot on.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 14, 2013)

Εαρίωνα, συνένα. :up:

Άσχετο, αλλά επί τη ευκαιρία: και κάποιος να βάλει πιπέρι στη γλώσσα όσων κάνουν --στον προφορικό λόγο-- το σαββατοκύριακο _σουκού _και το τριήμερο  _πουσουκού_. Σιγά μη γίνει και πασοκού! :angry:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> ...το ίδιο ανόητο είναι και αυτό που κάνουν μερικοί μοδάτοι, που αποχαιρετούν (ιδίως στα ραδιόφωνα) λέγοντας «να προσέχετε τους εαυτούς σας».


Πολύ σωστά, σαν να πάσχουν οι ακροατές από διασχιστική διαταραχή ταυτότητας! Ενώ θα μπορούσαν απλώς να λένε «να προσέχετε τον εαυτό σας». :twit:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 14, 2013)

Earion said:


> «να προσέχετε τους εαυτούς σας».


...μην κάνουν καμιά στραβή, θέλουν να πουν. :twit:


----------



## Earion (Jun 14, 2013)

:clap: Μεγάλε Ζάζουλα και Αόρατη Μελάνη, to your good [=σε καλό σας] με κάνατε και γέλασα.

Και ταυτόχρονα με κάνατε να θυμηθώ ένα κορυφαίο ρητό, που το χρησιμοποιώ αρκετά όσο περνούν τα χρόνια και προστίθεται η πείρα. Σας το καταθέτω εδώ:

κανέναν δεν μπορείς να προστατέψεις από τον ίδιο του τον εαυτό.​


----------



## SBE (Jun 14, 2013)

Κι εγώ συμφωνώ με όολους, αν και το "να προσέχεις" είναι αυτό που σου λέει η μαμά σου όταν ξεκινάς για εκδρομή στο βουνό. Όχι αυτό που περιμένεις να ακούσεις στο τέλος εκπομπής.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 4, 2013)

Κουίζ:
1. Τι λέμε στους συγγενείς και φίλους ενός εκλιπόντος;


Spoiler



*Συλλυπητήρια.
Τα συλλυπητήριά μου.
Θερμά συλλυπητήρια.*
Παίζουν επίσης:
*Ζωή σε σας.
Να ζήσετε να τον θυμάστε.*


2. Τι λένε οι αμερικάνοι στους συγγενείς και φίλους ενός εκλιπόντος;


Spoiler



*I'm sorry for your loss.*


3. Πώς λέτε ότι πρέπει να μεταφράζουμε την παραπάνω έκφραση στα ελληνικά;


Spoiler



Πάντως όχι με αυτό το ανατριχώδες "Λυπάμαι για την απώλειά σου" που βλέπω σε καθημερινή σχεδόν βάση σε διάφορες αστυνομικές σειρές. Μα, σε κηδεία δεν έχει πάει κανείς τους; Ευτυχισμένοι άνθρωποι...

Περιπτώσεις που μπορούμε, κατ' εξαίρεση, να μιλήσουμε για λύπη περί απωλείας:
1. Εκφωνώντας έναν επικήδειο: "Λυπόμαστε όλοι για την απώλεια αυτού του εξαιρετικού καλλιτέχνη..."
1. Ειρωνευόμενοι τον χασοδίκη ξάδελφό μας ή την εθισμένη στην πόκα κουμπάρα μας: "Λυπάμαι για την απώλειά σου", και σκύβετε αμέσως γρήγορα.

Φυσικά είναι αναμενόμενο ότι, με τόσο μεταφραστικό ζήλο, σύντομα η ελληνική γλώσσα θα έχει εμπλουτιστεί με μία νέα ατάκα για κηδείες, αν δεν έχει ήδη εμπλουτιστεί.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 4, 2013)

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?11355-I-m-sorry-for-your-loss-Συλλυπητήρια


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 29, 2013)

Όλη αυτή η συζήτηση για τα λογοπαίγνια με έκανε να θυμηθώ πάλι αυτό το νήμα. Με τις γνωστές επιφυλάξεις για το γεγονός ότι η γλώσσα εξελίσσεται και μέσα από την ενσωμάτωση μεταφρασμάτων και μπλα μπλα, επισημαίνω το εξής:

Βλέπουμε συχνά, κυρίως σε υπότιτλους, την έκφραση "Don't be ridiculous" να αποδίδεται ως "Μη γίνεσαι γελοίος".
Αναρωτιέμαι πώς θα απέδιδαν οι ίδιοι μεταφραστές το ελληνικό "Μη λες βλακείες" στα αγγλικά; Ως "Don't say stupidities";

Καταλάβατε ελπίζω ότι προτείνω σαν απόδοση του "*Don't be ridiculous*" το "*Μη λες βλακείες*" (ή χαζομάρες, ή ανοησίες).
Τουλάχιστον στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις ταιριάζει.

Για να μην γεμίσουμε γελοίους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2013)

Εγώ συχνά λέω και "μην είσαι ηλίθιος" αλλά σε ελαφρώς διαφορετικό context. Νομίζω ότι η απόδοση που προτείνεις είναι πολύ ταιριαστή και μάλιστα θα έλεγα ότι ταιριάζει και στο παραπλήσιο "don't be absurd" (στο οποίο ενίοτε -και σε διαφορετικό register- ταιριάζει και το "παραλογίζεσαι").


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 28, 2014)

Από (περίπου) αστυνομική σειρά στο STAR:

1. - [κάτι που δεν θυμάμαι, ας πούμε Αποσυρθήκαμε] *όταν *μας χρειάζεται περισσότερο η χώρα.

2. - *Γιατί να σωπάσουν *τον Άνταμ;

3. Και το κλασσικό:
- *Ποιος νοιάζεται*;

Εγώ νοιάζομαι, και γι' αυτό λέω να τα συμμαζέψω λίγο. Η επιρροή της αγγλικής γλώσσας στην ελληνική είναι ένα γεγονός, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχει φτάσει ακόμη σε αυτό το σημείο. Όπως είπε κάπου και ο daeman, ας μην τη θάβουμε πριν ξεψυχήσει. 

3. Ξεκινώντας από το τελευταίο, θα παραδεχτώ ότι η συγκεκριμένη έκφραση είναι από αυτές που έχουν ήδη παρεισφρήσει στη γλώσσα μας, μάλλον επειδή είναι από αυτές που χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ συχνά (στα αγγλικά, άρα και στα ελληνικά τώρα πια). Παρ' όλ' αυτά οι αντίστοιχες ελληνικές εκφράσεις είναι ακόμη σε χρήση ευρέως και είναι θεμιτό (κάποτε και επιβεβλημένο, αν και όχι πάντοτε αναγκαίο, εξαρτάται από την περίπτωση) να την προσαρμόσουμε στα καθ' ημάς.

*- Who cares?
=> 
- Και τι έγινε;
- Και λοιπόν;*

2. Το "γιατί *να σωπάσουν *τον Άνταμ" ως απόδοση του "why silence Adam?" ή του "why did they silence Adam?" (δεν είμαι σίγουρη γιατί ως συνήθως έχω χαμηλά τον ήχο) νομίζω ότι δεν συγκαταλέγεται στις εκφράσεις που έχουν περάσει στα ελληνικά. Δεν είναι μεταβατικό το ρήμα στα ελληνικά - ακόμη. Δεν "σωπαίνουμε" κάποιον, τον "*κάνουμε να σωπάσει*" ή ακόμη καλύτερα στο συγκεκριμένο πλαίσιο "*του βουλώνουμε το στόμα*". 

1. Τέλος το "*όταν *μας χρειάζεται περισσότερο η χώρα" αν και δεν το πιάνει πολύ το μάτι, είναι ίσως το πιο άστοχο από τα τρία (ως απόδοση φαντάζομαι του "when the country most needs us"). Το "όταν" στα ελληνικά δεν χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει το παρόν. Όταν θα πας κυρά μου στο παζάρι, δηλαδή κάποια άλλη στιγμή στο μέλλον, ή όταν πήγες στο παζάρι, στο παρελθόν. Για να δηλώσουμε αυτό που θέλει να πει ο ποιητής, στα ελληνικά θα λέγαμε "*τώρα που *η χώρα μας χρειάζεται περισσότερο".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 18, 2014)

Αυτό το νήμα έχει εξελιχθεί σε "συνήθεις αστοχίες υποτίτλων".

Εχτές είδα για πολλοστή φορά το πολύπαθο* I'll be fine* να γίνεται *Θα είμαι καλά*. 
Παρόμοια συμπτώματα με εκείνα του *I'm OK* που αναφέραμε λίγο παλιότερα.

Δεν λέμε άραγε ποτέ στα ελληνικά *Θα είμαι/είσαι/ είναι καλά*; Βεβαίως και λέμε, αλλά για άλλη μια φορά: όχι με την ίδια συχνότητα, όχι στις ίδιες περιστάσεις, και δεν εννοούμε πάντα ακριβώς το ίδιο που εννοούν οι αγγλόφωνοι με το *I/You/He/She'll be fine*. Για παράδειγμα, αν κάποιος είναι άρρωστος, ο γιατρός μπορεί να του πει "Αν ακολουθήσεις πιστά την αγωγή που σου έδωσα, σε δυο μέρες *θα είσαι καλά*." αν και πιο συνηθισμένο είναι το "*Θα γίνεις καλά*". Όταν όμως κάποιος έχει πάθει πρόσφατα ένα ατύχημα ή έχει πένθος ή χτύπησε τον κάλο του, μάλλον θα πει "*Θα συνέλθω*" ή "*Θα το ξεπεράσω*" ή "*Θα μου περάσει*".

Μάλλον βλέπω πολλή τηλεόραση τελευταία...


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 18, 2014)

Και το "είναι μια χαρά" ταιριάζει στο τελευταίο που λες στο #55 Μελάνη.


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 18, 2014)

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι εμείς σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις θα λέγαμε απλώς "μην ανησυχείς"; [θα έλεγα ότι κάποια σημειολογική αξία έχει ο συνήθης τρόπος έκφρασης σε κάθε γλώσσα, αλλά καλύτερα να μην το παρατραβήξω :) ]


----------



## nickel (Jul 18, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Στο «Μην ανησυχείς» πήγε κι εμένα ο νους αμέσως. Αλλά ήμουν περίεργος να δω αν θα βρω την έκφραση στα λεξικά. Δεν τη βρήκα. Στα πρώτα πέντε που κοίταξα, μόνο το OALD την έχει με γενικότερο καπέλο:

used to say you are satisfied with something:
Don't worry. Your speech was fine.
You go on without me.I'll be fine. [...]
http://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/definition/english/fine_1

Αυτό το έχουμε;
I'm fine (thanks/thank you)
_spoken _(=used when telling someone that you do not want any more when they offer you something)	
_'More coffee?' 'No, I'm fine, thanks.'_
http://www.ldoceonline.com/dictionary/fine_1

Να μη δούμε «Είμαι καλά», εντάξει;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2014)

Πολλές φορές στον αγγλικό διάλογο βρίσκουμε το "never" που όμως δεν έχει πάντα την ίδια σημασία που έχει το "ποτέ" στα ελληνικά. Παράδειγμα μετάφρασης που συνάντησα στους υποτίτλους του Psycho του 1998, με την υπογραφή γνωστής πολυεθνικής υποτιτλισμού που τότε πλήρωνε αδρά τους μεταφραστές και έβαζε και δύο επιμελητές σε κάθε πρότζεκτ.

Never did eat your lunch, did ya?
Μετάφραση
Ποτέ δεν θα φας το μεσημεριανό σου, έτσι;

Στην πραγματικότητα, αυτό που εννοεί ο ομιλών είναι "Δεν κατάφερες τελικά να φας το μεσημεριανό σου", αφού οι δυο τους βρίσκονται στο κρεβάτι μετά το σεξ. Πλην του λάθους στον χρόνο "Δεν θα φας", ενώ της λέει "Δεν έφαγες", ο μεταφραστής θεώρησε καλό να μεταφράσει κατά λέξη και το "never", ενώ το νόημα της φράσης δεν έχει καμιά σχέση με το "ποτέ".

Όσο για τη γενική ποιότητα της συγκεκριμένης μετάφρασης (και επιμέλειας) να αναφέρω μόνο ότι στον προηγούμενο υπότιτλο βλέπουμε την πόλη, μέρα μεσημέρι, στην οθόνη γράφει *2:43 pm* και ο υπότιτλος γράφει *2:40 π.μ.*


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 2, 2014)

Αναρωτιέμαι τι δείχνει αυτό το παράδειγμα ως προς το τότε και το νυν μεταφραστικό σύστημα ή, με άλλα λόγια, αν είναι ως εργοδότης να παίρνεις έτσι κι αλλιώς τέτοια χάλια, γιατί να μην πληρώνεις τα μισά κι ακόμα λιγότερα.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2014)

Ναι, αυτό που μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση είναι ότι αυτά τα αρχεία υποτίθεται ότι έχουν περάσει από επιμέλεια. Όπως έχω πει επανειλημμένα, οι μεγάλες αμοιβές δεν μπορούν να κάνουν έναν κακό μεταφραστή/επιμελητή καλό. Μπορούν να συμβάλουν ώστε ένας καλός μεταφραστής να βιάζεται λιγότερο και να αποφύγει κάποια, ούτως ή άλλως όχι τραγικά, λάθη. Αλλά ακόμα κι ένας καλός μεταφραστής, που είτε πιέζεται από παράλογες προθεσμίες είτε έχει αποφασίσει να βιάζεται για να κερδίζει περισσότερα χρήματα μέσα σε δεδομένο χρόνο, πάλι μπορεί να παραδίδει υποδεέστερη των ικανοτήτων του δουλειά παρά την αδρή αμοιβή.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Πολλές φορές στον αγγλικό διάλογο βρίσκουμε το "never" που όμως δεν έχει πάντα την ίδια σημασία που έχει το "ποτέ" στα ελληνικά. Παράδειγμα μετάφρασης που συνάντησα στους υποτίτλους του Psycho του 1998, με την υπογραφή γνωστής πολυεθνικής υποτιτλισμού που τότε πλήρωνε αδρά τους μεταφραστές και έβαζε και δύο επιμελητές σε κάθε πρότζεκτ.
> 
> Never did eat your lunch, did ya?
> Μετάφραση
> ...



Ναι, το never + συγκεκριμένο χρονικό προσδιορισμό είναι στην ουσία εμφατικό. Μερικές φορές ταιριάζει το "τελικά" ή το "εντελώς" ή το "καθόλου"*, ίσως και το "δεν τελείωσα", αλλά μερικές φορές ίσως και να μην ταιριάζει τίποτα (το λέω χωρίς να έχω κάτι συγκεκριμένο στο μυαλό μου). Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.

* π.χ. "I never managed to sleep" // "δεν κατάφερα να κοιμηθώ καθόλου" ή πιο ελεύθερα "δεν έκλεισα/κατάφερα να κλείσω μάτι".


----------



## nickel (Sep 2, 2014)

Στα λεξικά είναι η δεύτερη σημασία, που ερμηνεύεται με ένα απλό «not at all».

2 Not at all (used with the past tense for saying that something did not happen)
_he never turned up
I waited, but she never came.
He never even said goodbye_.

Μου αρέσει ένα παράδειγμα ιστορικού ενεστώτα στο ODE:
His putt never troubles the hole and it slips a few feet past for another difficult putt. ... ούτε που...


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 2, 2014)

Α, το _never_ παρέα με το _even_. Ούτε καν;


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2014)

...
Για το never, όλο και συχνότερα διαπιστώνω ότι οι Αμερικανοί έχουν σχεδόν καταργήσει στον προφορικό λόγο την άρνηση στα βοηθητικά ρήματα (don't, doesn't, didn't, haven't, hasn't, hadn't, won't, wouldn't), αντικαθιστώντας την με την κατάφαση κι ένα never μπροστά. Έτσι, σχεδόν αυτόματα πια σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, το χέρι μου πάει στο «δεν» + ρήμα, την ώρα που ο νους μου σκέφτεται αν η πρόταση είναι διαρκής ή τελεσίδικη για να χρειαστεί το «ποτέ», το «καθόλου» ή άλλα τέτοια εμφατικά. 
Τις περισσότερες φορές όχι, ενώ το σίγουρο σημάδι ότι χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε το «ποτέ» είναι το «never ever».


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 11, 2014)

Από το in.gr: Έκανε επέμβαση στο κεφάλι, αλλά αυτή το... βιολί της
[...]Ανυπομονώ να επιστρέψω σε μια φυσιολογική ζωή. Θέλω να παίξω βιολί, *να υπογράψω το όνομά μου* και να πιω τσάι χωρίς να το χύνω πρόσθεσε.

Άλλη μια κατά λέξη μετάφραση που δημιουργεί στον περαστικό αναγνώστη που δεν μιλάει φαρσί αγγλικά την εύλογη απορία «Μα τι ελληνικά είναι αυτά;»

Ορίστε και το πρωτότυπο:
I can’t wait to return to normal life,” Elishuv said excitedly. “I want to play, *sign my name* and drink tea without spilling it, 

 Στα ελληνικά θα λέγαμε «Να βάζω την υπογραφή μου», «να υπογράφω».


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 11, 2014)

Και οι χρόνοι είναι λίγο περίεργοι. Γιατί όχι υποτακτική ενεστώτα;


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2014)

Κοίταζα μια κατά τα άλλα ωραία μετάφραση της ταινίας Calvary και ξαφνικά έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό:

So you're sure there's a God, then, Father, yeah? *I'm being serious.* I'm asking because I'm having doubts myself.
Είσαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχει Θεός, Πάτερ; *Είμαι σοβαρός. *Ρωτάω γιατί έχω αμφιβολίες.

Δηλαδή, αν δεν ήταν σοβαρός, θα ήταν γελοίος; Το ξέρω ότι έχει σχεδόν καθιερωθεί να μεταφράζουν το "Are you serious?" ως "Είσαι σοβαρός;" (αν και εγώ δεν θα το χρησιμοποιούσα ποτέ), αλλά να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να λέμε "Είμαι σοβαρός", αντί για "Μιλάω σοβαρά, σοβαρολογώ, δεν αστειεύομαι", καταντάει γελοίο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2014)

Υπάρχει ένα γενικότερο πρόβλημα με τον ενεστώτα διάρκειας του ρήματος be, το *I'm being*, ή είναι ιδέα μου; Μήπως να το κάνουμε νήμα, να βάλουμε, ας πούμε, και το «Are you being sarcastic?» («Δηλαδή, μου τη λες τώρα;» και όχι «Είσαι σαρκαστικός;» ή «Γίνεσαι σαρκαστικός;»). Σοβαρολογώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 16, 2014)

Όχι, δεν είναι ιδέα σου, φυσικά υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην απόδοση του "I'm being" με το απλό "είμαι". Αλλά εγώ εστιάστηκα στην κατά λέξη μετάφραση του "I'm serious" ή "Are you serious?" 
Πριν από λίγα χρόνια, ένας μαθητής μου ήθελε να μου πει "Σοβαρολογείτε;" αλλά μού είπε "Είστε σοβαρή;" Παραλίγο να του δώσω φάπα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 16, 2014)

ΟΚ, για αυτό υπάρχει και νήμα, για συνέχεια:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?3496-I-am-serious-σοβαρολογώ-(όχι-είμαι-σοβαρός)


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 16, 2014)

Κάπου εδώ δεν θα έπρεπε να πούμε και το αντίστροφο; Δηλαδή το πώς θα μεταφράσουμε το "είσαι σοβαρός;".

Μου έρχονται διάφορες βαρύτερες εκφράσεις στο μυαλό αλλά όχι αυτή. Π.χ. Have you lost it? Are you out of your mind ((ή in your right mind)? Are you nuts? Και το εμφατικό "don't be ridiculous".


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 11, 2014)

Από υπότιτλο ταινίας:

-Why are you being so nice to me?
*-Because you're letting me.*

Μετάφραση:
-Γιατί μου φέρεσαι τόσο καλά;
*-Επειδή με αφήνεις να το κάνω.

*Εγώ θα πρότεινα να το αποδώσει: «Επειδή μου το επιτρέπεις.»


----------



## bernardina (Nov 11, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Από υπότιτλο ταινίας:
> 
> -Why are you being so nice to me?
> *-Because you're letting me.*
> ...



Ή "Επειδή μου δίνεις τη δυνατότητα". (Ουπς! Υπότιτλος είπαμε, ε; Πολύ μπλαμπλά. :glare: )


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2014)

Το βιβλίο του Robert Fulghum (ˈfʊldʒəm — να δω πώς θα το μεταγράψετε) με τίτλο _All I Really Need to Know I Learned in Kindergarten_ κυκλοφόρησε με δύο τίτλους στα ελληνικά: http://biblionet.gr/main.asp?page=r...gh=&OrigLang=&PagesFrom=&PagesTo=&avail_stat=
Θεωρώ ότι ο τίτλος της πιο πρόσφατης έκδοσης («Όλα όσα *χρειάζομαι *πραγματικά *να ξέρω* τα έμαθα στο νηπιαγωγείο») δεν αποδίδει με φυσικό τρόπο το *need to know*, κι ότι ο πρώτος («Όσα πραγματικά *πρέπει να ξέρω* τα έμαθα στο νηπιαγωγείο») ήταν πιο στρωτός σε αυτό το σημείο — εσείς τι λέτε;


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2014)

...
Συνένας για το _πρέπει_.

Καλά που είπες για το need, γιατί δεν μπορώ πια παντού την αυτόματη αντιστοίχιση need = χρειάζομαι. Και _χρειάζομαι _ή _έχω ανάγκη_ είναι, και _πρέπει _είναι, και συχνά, ιδίως στα αμερικάνικα, και _θέλω _είναι.


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Ρόμπερτ Φούλτζαμ: _Αυτά που χρειάζομαι τα έμαθα στο νηπιαγωγείο_

Αν έγραφα εγώ το βιβλίο, δεν θα έβαζα τίτλο πιο μεγάλο.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 24, 2014)

E ναι, η επιλογή τίτλου είναι τέχνη κι επιστήμη μαζί :) — απλώς έκανα χρήση της συγκεκριμένης περίπτωσης για ν' αναδείξω το άκριτα μονόπαντο need to + vb = χρειάζομαι να + ρήμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 24, 2014)

nickel said:


> Αυτά που χρειάζομαι τα έμαθα στο νηπιαγωγείο


Και εναλλακτικά:

Όλα που χρειάζομαι τα έμαθα στο νηπιαγωγείο
Όσα χρειάζομαι τα έμαθα στο νηπιαγωγείο


----------



## nickel (Nov 24, 2014)

Ξέχασες το «Όλα όσα χρειάζομαι τα έμαθα στο νηπιαγωγείο».


----------



## Zazula (Nov 25, 2014)

Εντάξει, με πείσατε: Δεν πρόκειται να σας αναθέσω το να βγάζετε τίτλους για τις εκδόσεις μου!


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2014)

...
Όλα έμαθα θκολείο μου, *όλα *θου λέω!


----------



## CoastalFog (Nov 25, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Όλα έμαθα θκολείο μου, *όλα *θου λέω!



Everything? Really?
Robert learned philosophy, fine arts, and music, all things worth living for.
So... after graduating from kindergarten he never went to school again?...hmm.

He lives mostly in Seattle, Washington. He's our neighbor.
...oh and in Crete, Greece. So he's your neighbor too!


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2014)

...
Really? Good for him. 
But I wasn't referring to Robert Fulghum; just kindergartening with the title.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ξέχασες το «Όλα όσα χρειάζομαι τα έμαθα στο νηπιαγωγείο».



Ή "Μετά το νηπιαγωγείο το χάος", για πιο αόριστο και μυστήριο.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 8, 2014)

Zazula said:


> All I Really Need to Know I Learned in Kindergarten


Και φυσικά, υπάρχουν μπόλικες παραλλαγές:


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 9, 2014)

Ψιλοάσχετο: μόνο εμένα ενοχλεί η μετάφραση του cheetah (γατόπαρδου) ως τσίτα ή τσιτάχ; (παλιότερα το είχα δει και σιτάχ).
Εγώ τη μόνη τσίτα που ξέρω είναι εκείνη του Ταρζάν.


Είδα χτες μια διαφήμιση του Taboo στην τηλεόραση και στις κάρτες που φάνηκαν φευγαλέα στην οθόνη ήταν και μία με την επικεφαλίδα "ΤΣΙΤΑ" κι από κάτω η πρώτη λέξη ταμπού ήταν γάτα, μετά δεν θυμάμαι (νομίζω ταχύτητα ή γρήγορος ή κάτι τέτοιο, αιλουροειδές, ίσως Αφρική... δεν συγκράτησα τα άλλα). Δεν ξέρω εσείς, αλλά εμένα μου φάνηκε σαν άστοχη μετάφραση το όλο πακέτο (εμείς π.χ. δεν ονομάζουμε τα αιλουροειδή γενικά "γάτες" ούτε τα μεγάλα αιλουροειδή "μεγάλες γάτες", άντε έστω να το δεχτώ επειδή μπορείς να πεις "είναι σα γάτα αλλά πιο μεγάλο", αλλά κάπως μου χτύπησε).


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

Σου θυμίζω κι αυτό το νήμα: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?196

Νομίζω ότι η «τσίτα» θα είχε περισσότερη διάδοση αν δεν είχε προηγηθεί ο χιμπατζής του Ταρζάν. Αυτός που βάφτισε έτσι το χολιγουντιανό δημιούργημα (που δεν υφίσταται στις ιστορίες του Μπέροουζ) προκάλεσε μπέρδεμα για πολλές γενιές. 

Όσο για τον γατόπαρδο ή τα αιλουροειδή, νομίζω ότι η αδιαφορία για τα λεξικά αποδεικνύεται ότι είναι εξίσου αήττητη με τη βλακεία. 
http://www.biblionet.gr/book/78415/Parker,_Steve/Μεγάλες_γάτες


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> Όσο για τον γατόπαρδο ή τα αιλουροειδή, νομίζω ότι η αδιαφορία για τα λεξικά αποδεικνύεται ότι είναι εξίσου αήττητη με τη βλακεία.
> http://www.biblionet.gr/book/78415/Parker,_Steve/Μεγάλες_γάτες



Από την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου στο οποίο παραπέμπεις, Νικέλ:


> Σειρά έχουν ο ιαγουάρος, το αιλουροειδές του Αμαζονίου, η λεοπάρδαλη, ο λύγκας, το λιοντάρι και η λέαινα, το καρακάλ, ο σερβάλ, ο γατόπαρδος, η λεοπάρδαλη των χιονιών, ο οσελότος, το πούμα, η λεοπάρδαλη με τις μακριές ρίγες, ο μαύρος πάνθηρας και η αγριόγατα της Βεγγάλης.



Και τώρα, η απορία μου: όταν έχουμε ήδη στα ελληνικά τη λέξη το καρακόλι (καμία σχέση νοηματικά, βέβαια), γιατί όχι και το _καρακάλι_; Γιατί όχι ο σερβάλος ή ο σερβάλης ή το σερβάλι, έστω; Εντάξει, το πούμα είναι από παλιά στη γλώσσα, καθιερώθηκε άκλιτο και στην ευρεία χρήση. Αλλά γιατί να μην κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια στα εκλαϊκευτικά κείμενα να χρησιμοποιήσουμε πιο κατάλληλες (και εννοώ: κλιτές) μορφές;

(Εντάξει, σιγά που θα με ακούσουν τώρα οι εκδότες, αλλά ένα παράπονο ας το λέμε κάθε τόσο...)


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

Είναι τεράστια η κουβέντα που άνοιξες: είναι εκατοντάδες οι λέξεις —τα κύρια και τα προσηγορικά ονόματα— που μπήκαν στη γλώσσα κατά καιρούς χωρίς να τις σταματήσει κανείς και να τους ζητήσει να πολιτογραφηθούν ελληνικές με κανονικό εξελληνισμό. Ας το κάνουμε όπου μπορούμε κι ας είναι για το πεντέφι και τον χακερά. Αλλά ας μην έχουμε και υπερβολικές ελπίδες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 9, 2014)

Το _πεντέφι_ δεν έχει διάδοση εκτός σαραντάκειου κύκλου. Όσο για τον _χακερά,_ η λέξη κυκλοφορεί κανονικά αλλά με ελαφρώς διαφορετικό νόημα, κοντινότερο προς τον cracker, ή με πιο περιπαικτικό/ειρωνικό χαρακτήρα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> *κι ας είναι για* το πεντέφι και τον χακερά


Δεν ήμουν αρκετά απαξιωτικός;
Ήθελες να αναφερθώ στην _αβατάρα_, που ζούσε τόσα χρόνια στην έτοιμη προεξελληνισμένη μορφή της, και ήρθε το _αβατάρ_ και τα έκανε _μαντάρ_;


----------



## Earion (Dec 9, 2014)

Χμμ, παλιές αμαρτίες. Πολύ παλιές. Από τότε που, ανίδεοι για το διακύβευμα, μαθαίναμε να κοροϊδεύουμε τους λαϊκούς ανθρώπους (και τους τάχα «αμόρφωτους» συμμαθητές μας) που έλεγαν ότι έγραφαν με *στυλούς *και ρωτούσαν να μάθουν τι παίζουν οι *σινεμάδες*.

Έχω μετανοιώσει από τότε, αλλά ...


----------



## sarant (Dec 9, 2014)

+1000, αλλά και πάλι γούστο έχουν αυτοί οι εξελληνισμοί. 
Και μη νομίζουμε ότι μόνο εμείς το κάνουμε. Τα μέλια, καλά-κακά, θα τα θυμάστε. Και για έναν νεολογισμό, το phablet, χάρηκα που είδα ότι έχει κάποιες γκουγκλιές η φαμπλέτα. Δεν λέω για την ταμπλέτα διότι αυτή έχει πια καθιερωθεί -ή όχι;


----------



## Earion (Dec 9, 2014)

Νομίζω ναι. Όποιος έχει την παραμικρή αμφιβολία, ας ακολουθήσει τον arbiter elegantiae (!) στα γλωσσικά Άδωνη Γεωργιάδη, που πουλάει *ταμπλέτα* με τα κείμενα των αρχαίων (0:00 - 0:14).


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 9, 2014)

Α, εντάξει. Αφού το λέει κι ο Άδωνης. Προσωπικά δεν με ενοχλεί η λέξη, αλλά όσο κι αν προσπαθώ να κάνω τον συνδυασμό, το μυαλό μου πάντα πάει σε αντικουνουπικές ταμπλέτες.:)


----------



## SBE (Dec 9, 2014)

Κι εγώ τις αντικουνουπικές ταμπλέτες σκέφτομαι. Ή τις ταμπλέτες αφαλάτωσης, τις ταμπλέτες απορρυπαντικού, λουλακιού κλπ.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 10, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Το _πεντέφι_ δεν έχει διάδοση εκτός σαραντάκειου κύκλου. Όσο για τον _χακερά,_ η λέξη κυκλοφορεί κανονικά αλλά με ελαφρώς διαφορετικό νόημα, κοντινότερο προς τον cracker, ή με πιο περιπαικτικό/ειρωνικό χαρακτήρα.


Απ' το πληκτρολόγιό μου το πήρες!



Earion said:


> Χμμ, παλιές αμαρτίες. Πολύ παλιές. Από τότε που, ανίδεοι για το διακύβευμα, μαθαίναμε να κοροϊδεύουμε τους λαϊκούς ανθρώπους (και τους τάχα «αμόρφωτους» συμμαθητές μας) που έλεγαν ότι έγραφαν με *στυλούς *και ρωτούσαν να μάθουν τι παίζουν οι *σινεμάδες*. Έχω μετανοιώσει από τότε, αλλά ...


Οι Ρώσοι είναι συστηματικοί στην ένταξη ξένων λέξεων με ένταξή τους σε κάποιο απ' τα κλιτικά πρότυπα της γλώσσας τους. Εμάς μας έφαγαν οι γνώσεις ξένων γλωσσών και η, μέσω του χλευασμού των όσων αγκάλιαζαν τις ξένες λέξεις με αυθεντικό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο (άρα ενσωμάτωσή τους με κλιτικότητα και σε μηχανισμούς σύνθεσης/παραγωγής), ενίσχυση των άκλιτων εισαγωγών και ανάδειξη του φαινομένου της νεοακλισίας (για το οποίο έχω γράψει εδώ: https://www.facebook.com/notes/saki...τη-σύγχρονη-ελληνική-γλώσσα/10150870409832772).



sarant said:


> Δεν λέω για την ταμπλέτα διότι αυτή έχει πια καθιερωθεί -ή όχι;


Δεν νομίζω καθόλου ότι έχει καθιερωθεί στην αγορά. Μπορεί η ΙΑΤΕ να έχει την απόδοση, μπορεί το ΧΛΝΓ να έχει κι αυτήν τη σημασία (3η) μαζί με τη λημματογράφηση της λ. _τάμπλετ_, αλλά κατά κανόνα το σχετικό εταιρικό και καταναλωτικό οικοσύστημα χρησιμοποιεί τα _τάμπλετ _(κυρίως προφορικά) και _Tablet _αμετάγραπτο (η συνήθης επιλογή στον γραπτό λόγο).


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-μικρολαθάκια)&p=51815&viewfull=1#post51815
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?981-notebook-(computer)&p=63118&viewfull=1#post63118


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 10, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Εμάς μας έφαγαν οι γνώσεις ξένων γλωσσών και η, μέσω του χλευασμού των όσων αγκάλιαζαν τις ξένες λέξεις με αυθεντικό γλωσσικό αισθητήριο (άρα ενσωμάτωσή τους με κλιτικότητα και σε μηχανισμούς σύνθεσης/παραγωγής), ενίσχυση των άκλιτων εισαγωγών και ανάδειξη του φαινομένου της νεοακλισίας (για το οποίο έχω γράψει εδώ: https://www.facebook.com/notes/saki...τη-σύγχρονη-ελληνική-γλώσσα/10150870409832772).


Έχουμε πει και με πόση βδελυγμία οι νεότεροι μεταφραστές απορρίπτουν την κλίση ακόμα και ονομάτων όπως Άννα και Μαρία, επειδή τάχα οι ηρωίδες των ταινιών είναι αλλοδαπές: άλλο η Ελληνίδα Μαρία κι άλλο η Αμερικάνα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 10, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι έχει σημασία και το ρέτζιστερ και τέλος πάντων γενικώς η χρήση της λέξης.

Άλλο να λες με τον κολλητό σου για χακεριές, και άλλο να βάλεις τη λέξη σε τεχνικό εγχειρίδιο. 

Τις μεγάλες γάτες ακόμη δεν μπορώ να τις καταπιώ, αλλά με χρόνους με καιρούς, αν μου τις ταΐσουν αρκετά συχνά, ποιος ξέρει...
(σκέφτομαι με κακία ότι το συγκεκριμένο του Σαββάλα ΔΕΝ το μετέφρασα εγώ, που τους έχω κάνει τόνους ωραίες πεταλούδες και πιγκουίνους και άλλα ζουλάπια)


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2014)

Από υπότιτλο: You are on my foot = Στέκεσαι στο πόδι μου.

Στάθηκε ο υποτιτλιστής για ένα δευτερόλεπτο να σκεφτεί τι λέμε στα ελληνικά; "Με πατάς" λέμε. Τι θα πει "στέκεσαι στο πόδι μου"; Πάντως όχι "με πατάς".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 15, 2014)

Το «στέκεσαι στο πόδι μου» μου μοιάζει πολύ κοντινό με τα «αφήνω κάποιον στο πόδι μου», «κάτσε στο πόδι μου να πεταχτώ μέχρι την εφορία» κλπ.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 15, 2014)

Ακριβώς.


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Από υπότιτλο: You are on my foot = Στέκεσαι στο πόδι μου.
> 
> Στάθηκε ο υποτιτλιστής για ένα δευτερόλεπτο να σκεφτεί τι λέμε στα ελληνικά; "Με πατάς" λέμε. Τι θα πει "στέκεσαι στο πόδι μου"; Πάντως όχι "με πατάς".



Μια που είμαστε στο νήμα με τα γλυκά φλάουτα, εγώ μικρός στο (ένα) πόδι ενός ονειρευόμουν να σταθώ κάποτε (and in his shoes), αλλά παρότι αυτό το κομμάτι το 'χα μάθει, και το μέρος του φλάουτου από τον Σφυριχτή _και _του μπάσου από τον μακαρίτη Γκλεν Κόρνικ, κιθάρα είναι πιο δύσκολο να παίξεις σαν τον πελαργό (ή το φλαμίνγκο):

Bourée - Jethro Tull






One foot flute. Πλεϊμπάκ στο βιντεάκι αυτό βέβαια, αλλά σε λάιβ έπαιζε τότε δεκάλεπτα σόλα ορθός στο ένα πόδι.
Καλησπέρα μας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 9, 2015)

Έβλεπα χτες _Person of interest_, με χαμηλωμένο τον ήχο ως συνήθως, και ξάφνου βλέπω κάποιον να λέει:
- *Με πέταξαν* σε μια απομακρυσμένη περιοχή.
[ίσως δεν θυμάμαι καλά το τέλος της πρότασης, αλλά το "με πέταξαν" είναι σίγουρο].
Μπα, λέω μέσα μου, τι τους έκανε και τον πέταξαν σαν στυμμένη λεμονόκουπα; Και πώς τον πέταξαν, από το παράθυρο στον σκουπιδοτενεκέ; Μετά κατάλαβα. 

*They flew me* = *Με πήγαν* [ή Με μετέφεραν] *με αεροπλάνο *[ή αεροπορικώς].


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2015)

Πάντως είναι συνηθισμένη η χρήση «Φεύγεις; Έχεις αμάξι; Θα με πετάξεις κι εμένα ως το Παγκράτι;» Ε, αν εμπλέκονται κιόλας αεροπλάνα (ή ιπτάμενα δελφίνια)...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 10, 2015)

Ναι, βέβαια, μόνο που δεν ταίριαζε στο συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο. Πρώτον, οι τύποι τον πήγαν με το στανιό, δεν είναι ότι του έκαναν εξυπηρέτηση ή ότι τους ζήτησε μια χάρη. Δεύτερον, τον πήγαν σε κάποια περιοχή πολύ μακριά από εκεί που βρισκόταν, σε άλλη πόλη ή στην ερημιά, δεν καθίσταται σαφές πού ακριβώς. Δεν είναι να πεις ότι "τον πέταξαν" μια στιγμούλα στη δουλειά του εκεί παραδίπλα - ουσιαστικά τον απήγαγαν. Δεν ξέρω, μπορεί να πέφτω κι έξω, αλλά σε τέτοιο context νομίζω κανείς δεν θα έλεγε "με πέταξαν ως το Γουαντανάμο" ξερωγώ (εκτός κι αν είναι χωρικός από το Γουαντανάμο και πάει με τον κουμπάρο του να πουλήσει ανανάδες στην λαϊκή).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 10, 2015)

AoratiMelani said:


> (εκτός κι αν είναι χωρικός από το Γουαντανάμο και πάει με τον κουμπάρο του να πουλήσει ανανάδες στην λαϊκή).


χαχαχα!


----------



## Earion (Jul 10, 2015)

... ή καρύδες!



Earion said:


> Burger Project και Τακίμ - _Coconut Woman_ και _Σινανάι_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2015)

A toast to my best friend...


A toast to my false friend, the toast the toasted sandwich, I say:






I and I are toasting.


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2015)

Μου έχετε κάνει ζημιά στη Λεξιλογία, βλέπω τηλεόραση και σκέφτομαι πώς θα το υποτιτλίσει αυτό τώρα ο Έλληνας με το λόουερ;
Παράδειγμα σημερινό: στο Ντάουντοον η μαγείρισσα κι η βοηθός της φεύγουν βιαστικά από το γάμο γιατί όπως λέει η μαγείρισσα: We have to serve the breakfast*. 
Κι είναι απόγευμα κι οι καλεσμένοι δε δείχνουν πεινασμένοι. 
Διότι wedding breakfast είναι η γαμήλια δεξίωση, που μπορεί να γίνει οποιαδήποτε ώρα και να έχει στο μενού κοψίδια. 
Και τοστ, σαν αυτά του Δαεμάνου πιο πάνω.

*Το άρθρο είναι το κλειδί ότι δηλαδή δεν πρόκειται για οποιοδήποτε πρόγευμα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2016)

Σε υπότιτλο είδα πρόσφατα:
-Είσαι αυτο που λέμε "*ψύχραιμος πελάτης*".
Όμως το customer στην έκφραση "*cool customer*" δεν έχει τη σημασία του πελάτη που μάθαμε όλοι ως πρώτη σημασία. Ακόμη και στο σχετικό λήμμα του Wordreference βλέπουμε τη δεύτερη σημασία: άνθρωπος, τύπος. Και όλη μαζί η έκφραση σημαίνει κάτι σαν "είσαι κουλ άτομο" ή "είσαι άνετος τύπος" ή "είσαι ψύχραιμος [άνθρωπος]" - αλλά όχι πελάτης. 

Εξαρτάται βέβαια από πού ψωνίζεις.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2016)

...
This is what I'd call cool customers:







And this, a cool salesman:







*Μπορεί να πουλήσει ψυγεία στους Εσκιμώους...*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 5, 2017)

Μεταφέρω εδώ σχόλιο της Αλεξάνδρας από το άλλο νήμα:


Alexandra said:


> Το μεγαλύτερό μου πρόβλημα τώρα που κάνω επιμέλεια υποτίτλων είναι να πείσω νεότερους συναδέλφους ότι "όχι, δεν λέμε στα ελληνικά 'απολογούμαι' εννοώντας 'ζητώ συγγνώμη' (εκτός αν είμαστε στην Κύπρο) ή ότι το "λυπάμαι" δεν είναι στα ελληνικά ακριβές συνώνυμο του "ζητώ συγγνώμη". Ακούγοντας αγγλικά από τη στιγμή που έμαθαν τις πρώτες τους λέξεις, χωρίς να βάζουν κανένα φίλτρο τοπικοποίησης, τα έχουν σε τέτοιο βαθμό αφομοιώσει που δεν καταλαβαίνουν πλέον.
> Α, και να μην ξεχάσουμε το "πώς είστε;" στη θέση του "χαίρω πολύ". Βέβαια, φταίνε γι' αυτό και οι παλιοί μεταφραστές, που μας μετέφεραν τους αγγλισμούς ατόφιους στα λογοτεχνικά βιβλία της παιδικής μας ηλικίας.


Και να προσθέσω στα παραπάνω το "λυπάμαι για την απώλειά σας", που όμως τελευταία το βλέπω συχνά πυκνά να το συνδυάζουν με το "συλλυπητήρια", σαν να μην μπορούν να αποφασίσουν τι από τα δύο προτιμούν και βάζουν και τα δύο. Πάντως φαίνεται να υπάρχει μια συνειδητοποίηση στο συγκεκριμένο, γιατί παλιότερα δεν έβλεπα πουθενά "συλλυπητήρια".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 8, 2018)

Τις προάλλες είδα σε υπότιτλο τη φράση "Τζον Γουέιν, το αυθεντικό άρθρο". 

Προφανώς απέδιδε τη φράση "*John Wayne, the genuine article*."

Όμως η λέξη article δεν σημαίνει μόνο το άρθρο (είτε της γραμματικής είτε της εφημερίδας).
Σημαίνει επίσης το αντικείμενο, το είδος, το τεμάχιο που λένε οι έμποροι.
Και η φράση "the genuine article" είναι παγιωμένη έκφραση και σημαίνει το γνήσιο, το πρωτότυπο, το αυθεντικό (όχι όμως άρθρο!)
Εν προκειμένω π.χ. θα μπορούσε να είναι "*Τζον Γουέιν, ο αυθεντικός*" ή Τζον Γουέιν, ο αυθεντικός σταρ/καουμπόης/ηθοποιός/Αμερικανός" αναλόγως τα συμφραζόμενα.


Χτες συνάντησα σε βιβλίο που διαβάζω την πρόταση "Στην τρίτη επίθεση, ο Θορπ φώναξε πάλι τον αριθμό του".

Προφανώς έχουμε κυριολεκτική απόδοση της φράσης "*he called his number*".

Όμως η έκφραση "call someone's number" στο αμερικάνικο φούτμπολ σημαίνει ότι ανατέθηκε σε κάποιον να πάρει τη μπάλα στην αρχή του παιχνιδιού (και κατ' επέκταση, μεταφορικά σημαίνει προκαλώ κάποιον να δείξει τι αξίζει). Στην προκείμενη περίπτωση, μια που έχουμε περιγραφή αγώνα φούτμπολ, πρόκειται μάλλον για την πρώτη έννοια. Οπότε μια πιθανή απόδοση θα ήταν "*πήρε ξανά τη μπάλα*" ή "*άνοιξε πάλι το παιχνίδι*" ή αν είχαμε τη μεταφορική έννοια, "*βρέθηκε ξανά μπροστά του*".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 16, 2018)

Έχει παλιώσει αυτό, αλλά το σκεφτόμουν χτες (με αφορμή την ισοπέδωση του τίτλου μιας ταινίας που υποτίτλισα).

Η εξαιρετική ισπανική ταινία *Mar adentro* μεταφράστηκε *Η θάλασσα μέσα μου*.
Ακούγεται πολύ όμορφο και ποιητικό, αλλά είναι λάθος.
Πράγματι mar σημαίνει θάλασσα και adentro σημαίνει μέσα, εντός.
Αλλά η σύμφραση mar adentro σημαίνει *ανοιχτή θάλασσα*.
Αν θέλουμε να το κάνουμε πιο ποιητικό, θα λέγαμε *Στα ανοιχτά*.
Άλλωστε αυτό ονειρεύεται ο ήρωας της ταινίας, ότι πετάει και ταξιδεύει πάνω από την ανοιχτή θάλασσα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 16, 2018)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το λάθος ξεκίνησε στα αγγλικά: *The Sea Inside* το ονόμασαν έξω. 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0369702/releaseinfo


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 16, 2018)

Σίγουρα. Η καθιερωμένη πλέον τακτική της μετάφρασης των υποτίτλων από τα αγγλικά αντί απευθείας από τη γλώσσα πηγή, είναι σίγουρα αιτία ουκ ολίγων σφαλμάτων. Είτε επειδή το λάθος διατηρείται από τον δεύτερο μεταφραστή (που όσο καλά αγγλικά και να ξέρει, αν δεν ξέρει τη γλώσσα πηγή, δεν μπορεί να πιάσει αυτά τα σφάλματα), είτε επειδή κάποια πράγματα χάνονται στη μετάφραση (και ενώ στην άλλη γλώσσα θα μπορούσαν ίσως να διατηρηθούν, η μεσολάβηση των αγγλικών στερεί αυτή τη δυνατότητα), είτε επειδή η μεταφραστική επιλογή του δεύτερου πατάει πάνω σ' εκείνη του πρώτου και απομακρύνεται ακόμη περισσότερο από το νόημα, όπου τίθεται τέτοιο θέμα, είτε είτε είτε. Το θεωρώ πολύ κρίμα, αλλά δυστυχώς όλες οι εταιρείες υποτιτλισμού το κάνουν, και δυστυχέστερα έχω την εντύπωση πως ούτε καν επιδιώκουν έστω να επιλέξουν έναν μεταφραστή, από τους συνεργάτες που ήδη έχουν, ο οποίος να ξέρει τη γλώσσα πηγή, κι ας δουλεύει με το αγγλικό σενάριο. Τα παίρνουν, τα μεταφράζουν όλα στα αγγλικά, και μετά τα δίνουν στον πρώτο διαθέσιμο συνεργάτη να μεταφράσει από τα αγγλικά κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος.


----------



## SBE (Jan 16, 2018)

Ή μπορεί να μην έχει σχέση ο υποτιτλισμός αλλά το ότι οι ταινίες που κάνουν διεθνή καριέρα σε φεστιβάλ κλπ συνήθως γίνονται γνωστές με τον διεθνή τίτλο που αποφασίζει κάποια εταιρία διανομής, κάποιο κρατικό κινηματογραφικό μαγαζί κλπ, οπότε το λάθος μπορεί να είναι και τα κακά αγγλικά κάποιου Ισπανού.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 16, 2018)

Η πολιτική της αναγωγής στα αγγλικά και της μετάφρασης από εκεί δεν ισχύει μόνο στον υποτιτλισμό. Ανάλογο φαινόμενο αντιμετωπίζω σε μεταφράσεις τεχνικών εγχειριδίων γερμανικής εταιρείας, που μου έρχονται μέσω αγγλικών (και όπου η γερμανική βαθμολογία "Sehr gut" -η κορυφαία- έχει γίνει "very good" και είναι αδύνατο να μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά ως "Άριστα"). Όταν όμως ζήτησα να μου στέλνουν το γερμανικό πρωτότυπο απευθείας, η εύλογη και αποστομωτική απάντηση ήταν: «_Εσύ_ ξέρεις γερμανικά, αλλά πόσοι ξέρουν γερμανικά στην αλυσίδα του μάρκετινγκ για να σε ελέγξουν;»


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 28, 2018)

Προχτές βλέποντας ένα πολύ ωραίο ντοκιμαντέρ στην ΕΡΤ 1, διάβασα τη φράση "όπως είπε ο Μακιαβέλι στον Πρίγκηπα". 
Αλλά αυτός ο "πρίγκηπας", που στα αγγλικά είναι _The Prince_, στα γαλλικά _Le Prince_, στα ισπανικά _El Príncipe _και στο ιταλικό πρωτότυπο _Il Principe_, στα ελληνικά έχει αποδοθεί ως _Ο Ηγεμών _και είναι πλέον κλασικός.

Αλλά αυτά συμβαίνουν και στις καλύτερες οικογένειες. Η φίλη μου και συνάδελφος Κλεοπάτρα Ελαιοτριβιάρη, που δεν διστάζω να πω ότι είναι εξαιρετική επαγγελματίας, φέρνει η ίδια συχνά ως παράδειγμα ένα δικό της ολίσθημα: απέδωσε κάποτε την _Πολιτεία _του Πλάτωνα ως _Δημοκρατία_, γιατί παρασύρθηκε από το ισπανικό _República_.

Το ηθικό δίδαγμα είναι πως όταν βλέπουμε τίτλο ή ήρωες έργου (βιβλίου, ταινίας κ.λπ.), αμέσως ψάχνουμε να δούμε αν έχει μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά και πόσο καθιερωμένη είναι αυτή η μετάφραση (ή σε περίπτωση που το πρωτότυπο είναι ελληνικό, αναζητάμε φυσικά τον πρωτότυπο τίτλο).


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2018)

Καλημέρα. Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να φτιάξουμε χωριστό νήμα με τίτλο «Μεταφραστικές παγίδες στους τίτλους έργων». Έχουμε κάτι παρεμφερές για τους κινηματογραφικούς τίτλους.


----------



## nickel (Feb 28, 2018)

Επίσης, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε νήμα με τίτλο «Δεν μεταφράζονται όλα». Για παράδειγμα, υπάρχει και ο Prince που στα ελληνικά θα γίνει Πρινς.

Άκουσα τώρα στο ραδιόφωνο τον καθηγητή Μπαμπινιώτη να λέει ότι ψάχνει να βρει μια καλή απόδοση για το Facebook, για να μην το λέμε Φατσοβιβλίο (δεν άκουσα να είπε κάτι για το Φατσομπούκι). (Πρότεινε το «Προσωποδίκτυο», νομίζω). Ίσως θα έπρεπε να πούμε ότι συνήθως δεν μεταφράζουμε τις εμπορικές επωνυμίες — και όταν το κάνουμε, το κάνουμε για πλάκα. Έτσι, δεν θα γίνει ποτέ «μικρομαλακή» η Microsoft ούτε «Αυτοκίνητο του Λαού» η Volkswagen. Δεν θα πούμε «Μήλο» την Apple ή «Τριάστερο» τη Samsung. Και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 9, 2019)

Παιδιά, μην παρασύρεστε από το "carry a gun / a weapon". Στα ελληνικά, ο κόσμος δεν "κουβαλάει" όπλο.
Λέμε ότι *έχει όπλο*, *έχει όπλο πάνω του*, *είναι οπλισμένος *ή πολύ απλά *οπλοφορεί*.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 5, 2019)

Παιδιά, τα έχουμε ξαναπεί. *I want her dead = Θέλω να πεθάνει*. Άντε, γιατί γεμίσαμε νεκρόφιλους τελευταία.

Αλλά αυτό που με βασανίζει σήμερα είναι ο σκόρος. Και δυστυχώς δεν αρκεί να βάλω ναφθαλίνη.
Σε φυσιολατρικές ομάδες που συμμετέχω, [...]

Η συνέχεια εδώ:
https://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?18526


----------



## Earion (Jan 20, 2020)

*πριγκίπισσα με γαλάζιες κάλτσες*

Σε βιβλίο βυζαντινής ιστορίας που απαριθμεί εξέχουσες γυναικείες προσωπικότητες: *
ή η πριγκίπισσα **με τις γαλάζιες κάλτσες Άννα Κομνηνή*​
Donald Nicol. _Οι βυζαντινές δεσποσύνες: δέκα πορτρέτα, 1250-1500_. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Δημ. Ν. Παπαδήμα, 1996, σ 16. Μετάφραση: Στάθης Κομνηνός
​
Δεν νομίζω να φορούσε γαλάζιες κάλτσες η Άννα Κομνηνή· διανοούμενη ήταν, και μετείχε σε ένα ρόλο για τον οποίο απαιτούσε από τους άντρες παραπάνω εκτίμηση απ' όσο ήταν διατεθειμένοι να της χαρίσουν.

*bluestocking *
noun, old-fashioned uk 
/ˈbluːˌstɒk.ɪŋ/ us 
/ˈbluːˌstɑː.kɪŋ/

an intelligent and well-educated woman who spends most of her time studying and is therefore not approved of by some men

https://dictionary.cambridge.org/dictionary/english/bluestocking


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2020)

Και αυτό είναι στη σελίδα 3 (του πρωτοτύπου). Αναρωτιέμαι αν στη σελίδα 8 αποκτά γαλάζιες κάλτσες και η πριγκίπισσα Θεοδώρα Ραούλαινα, παρότι κι αυτή μοναχή. Γενικώς ήταν φαίνεται μόδα εκείνου του καιρού, μια και η Δρ Τάλμποτ έγραψε ολόκληρο άρθρο: «Blue Stocking Nuns: Intellectual Life in the Convents of Late Byzantium».


----------



## SBE (Jan 20, 2020)

Kαι βλέπω ότι οι γαλαζόκαλτσες (κι όχι οι γαλαζοαίματες) είναι πολύ παλιότερη λέξη απ' ό,τι νόμιζα: εμφανίζεται το 1790 για να περιγράψει υποτιμητικά τους θαμώνες των φιλολογικών σαλονιών που ντύνονταν ανεπίσημα. Αρχικά άντρες και γυναίκες.
Νόμιζα ότι είναι των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα, γιατί την πρωτοάκουσα σε σχέση με τις γυναίκες στα πανεπιστήμια. 
Πάντως, όταν πρωτοήρθα Αγγλία παρατήρησα ότι οι γυναίκες που πήγαιναν για δουλειά στα γραφεία φοράγανε μπλε καλτσόν, συνήθως μεσαίας διαφάνειας, που δεν ήταν και τόσο συνηθισμένο αλλού. Ιστορικό κατάλοιπο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 3, 2020)

Τι σημαίνει "*Tom now has the floor*"; Πάντως όχι "Ο Τομ τώρα έχει τον όροφο".
Όπως λέει και το Wοrdreference, to have the floor = παίρνω τον λόγο, ανεβαίνω στο βήμα.
Επομένως, "*Ο Τομ τώρα έχει τον λόγο*".


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 16, 2020)

"*Draw some blood!*" κραυγάζει ένας άσπονδος φίλος ενώ κάποιος κάνει τατουάζ.
Τι θέλει να πει; Όχι βέβαια "Ζωγράφισε λίγο αίμα" αλλά "*Κάν' τον να ματώσει*".
Draw blood = ματώνω, προκαλώ αιματοχυσία.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 27, 2020)

Ας μπει κι αυτό, αφού ταιριάζει:

*drawing room = σαλόνι, χώρος υποδοχής* (και όχι «δωμάτιο ζωγραφικής»)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2020)

AoratiMelani said:


> "*Draw some blood!*" κραυγάζει ένας άσπονδος φίλος ενώ κάποιος κάνει τατουάζ.
> Τι θέλει να πει; Όχι βέβαια "Ζωγράφισε λίγο αίμα" αλλά "*Κάν' τον να ματώσει*".
> Draw blood = ματώνω, προκαλώ αιματοχυσία.


Θα το μεταφράζαμε «Ρούφα/Πιες του το αίμα» άραγε;


----------



## Earion (Jan 1, 2022)

Διαβάζω αυτές τις μέρες το βιβλίο του πρώην Αμερικανού πρέσβη στην Ελλάδα Μοντήγκλ Στερνς* για τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου.







Μοντήγκλ Στερνς. _Ανδρέας Παπανδρέου: το αίνιγμα_. Εστία, 2021, σ. 60. Μετάφραση Ελένη Μαχαιρά-Οντόνι.

Βρίσκω ενδιαφέρουσα τη ροή, γιατί ο συγγραφέας είναι γοητευτικός αφηγητής (όπως βέβαια πρέπει να είναι ένας πρέσβης), και γιατί γνώρισε από κοντά τον Ανδρέα, σε μια σχέση που θα την έλεγα φιλία από μια κάποια μικρή απόσταση. Συγκλονιστικές αποκαλύψεις για τη ζωή του Ανδρέα δεν έχει· άλλωστε όλα είναι ήδη γνωστά. Εκείνο που επιχειρεί είναι να δώσει ένα ψυχογραφικό πορτρέτο, βασισμένο σε μια (μονοδιάστατη θα την έλεγα) αναγωγή στη σχιζοειδή σχέση του Ανδρέα με την Ελλάδα, όπου όλα τα θετικά του χαρακτήρα του είναι αμερικανικά και όλα τα αρνητικά είναι ελληνικά (ή εκδηλώνονται στην Ελλάδα). Εννοείται πως τέτοιες ερμηνείες χωλαίνουν όταν έχει κανείς να αναλύσει την κοινωνική κατάσταση στην Ελλάδα του 1960 και του 1980 (από την οποία ο πρέσβης λίγα φαίνεται να κατάλαβε). Φυσικά ο αναγνώστης δεν περιμένει να ρίξει έστω και κλεφτή ματιά στα ενδότερα της αμερικανικής εξωτερικής πολιτικής. Από τέτοια ούτε λέξη· μονάχα η επαναλαμβανόμενη δυσφορία του πρέσβη όταν υποχρεώνεται να δικαιολογεί στους προϊσταμένους του στο Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ τον Αντρέα και τα ξεσπάσματά του. Πάντως θα προστεθεί κι αυτή η μαρτυρία ανάμεσα στις πολλές (και αντιφατικές) για την πιο αμφιλεγόμενη προσωπικότητα της Ελλάδας στο δεύτερο μισό του εικοστού αιώνα (αν η αντίστοιχη για το πρώτο μισό ήταν ο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος).

Η μετάφραση κάπου κάπου κομπιάζει· διαβάζουμε αίφνης (σ. 171):

… ότι ο Ανδρέας θα εξαπέλυε μια λιτανεία παραπόνων εναντίον των ΗΠΑ 

*a litany of complaints* : ένας μακρύς κατάλογος, μια απαρίθμηση, μια σειρά ολόκληρη παραπόνων/αιτιάσεων

ή περιπτώσεις όπου εντοπίζει κανείς άγνοια της νεοελληνικής μικροϊστορίας:

στο βιβλίο παρουσιάζονται ο Χόμερ Ντέιβις και ο Τσαρλς Λαγουδάκης. Και ο μεν Χαρίλαος Λαγουδάκης, πρωτοπόρος καθηγητής της ιστορίας στο Κολλέγιο Αθηνών, μπορεί να έκανε καριέρα μεταπολεμικά στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες συντάσσοντας αναλύσεις της πολιτικής κατάστασης στην Ελλάδα προς χρήση των μυστικών υπηρεσιών (όπως μαθαίνει κανείς αν έχει διαβάσει το —υποχρεωτικής ανάγνωσης— βιβλίο του Αλέξη Παπαχελά _Ο βιασμός της ελληνικής δημοκρατίας_) και να τον έλεγαν οι Αμερικάνοι Τσαρλς, αλλά εδώ στην Ελλάδα παραμένει Χαρίλαος· ο δε Homer Davis (1895-1984), διευθυντής του Κολλεγίου και γνήσιος φιλέλληνας, προτιμούσε να συστήνεται ως Όμηρος Ντέιβις, γι’ αυτό και η οδός στο Παλαιό Ψυχικό η παράπλευρη στη μάντρα του σχολείου λέγεται «οδός Ομήρου Ντέιβις».
Όποιος ετοιμάζεται να μεταφράσει ιστορίες από το παρελθόν τολμώ να πω πως καλό θα ήταν να προετοιμάζεται με τέτοιου είδους γνώσεις.

Αλλά μια και μιλάω για το παρελθόν, επιτρέψτε μου να καταθέσω εδώ το σημείο που με ξένισε περισσότερο (και με έκανε να γράψω αυτό το μακρυνάρι). Διαβάζουμε την πρόταση:

Σήμερα θυμούνται τον Μεταξά σαν δευτεροκλασάτο δικτάτορα που έδωσε στρατιωτικές στολές στους προσκόπους και προσπάθησε να αφαιρέσει την «ανατρεπτική» νεκρώσιμη ρητορεία του Περικλή από τα σχολικά βιβλία.

Το πραγματολογικό λαθάκι είναι πως ο Μεταξάς δεν «έδωσε στρατιωτικές στολές στους προσκόπους», αλλά τους ενοποίησε με την Εθνική Οργάνωση Νεολαίας (η οποία έφερε στολές). Αλλά το άλλο, ότι ο Περικλής συνδέεται με *νεκρώσιμη ρητορεία*, μα το Θεό, πρώτη φορά το ακούω. Εγώ ήξερα ότι στον Περικλή αποδίδει ο Θουκυδίδης τον *Επιτάφιο* (λόγο), κείμενο εξυμνητικό της αθηναϊκής δημοκρατίας, και γι’ αυτό ύποπτο στα μάτια κάθε αυταρχικού κυβερνήτη, κείμενο που όντως μπαινοβγαίνει κατά καιρούς από τη διδακτέα ύλη των ελληνικών σχολείων (εγώ πάντως το διδάχτηκα στο Γυμνάσιο).

*Monteagle Stearns (την εποχή εκείνη στα μέσα ενημέρωσης τον άκουγα Μόντιγκλ).


----------



## anepipsogos (Jan 1, 2022)

Earion said:


> Διαβάζω αυτές τις μέρες το βιβλίο του πρώην Αμερικανού πρέσβη στην Ελλάδα Μοντήγκλ Στερνς* για τον Ανδρέα Παπανδρέου.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ενδιαφέρουσες επισημάνσεις.

Αναρωτιέμαι εάν πέρασε μάτι, όχι επιμελητή αλλά απλού διορθωτή, πάνω από το «νεκρώσιμη ρητορεία» ιδίως…
Και πρόκειται για πρωτοκλασάτο και ιστορικό εκδοτικό οίκο…

«που έδωσε στρατιωτικές στολές στους προσκόπους» (“militarized Boy Scout uniforms” στο πρωτότυπο…)
«νεκρώσιμη ρητορεία του Περικλή» (“funeral oration of Pericles” στο πρωτότυπο…)

Όσο για το «λιτανεία παραπόνων» («litany of grievances» στο πρωτότυπο…), φαίνεται πως όντως χρειάζεται λιτανεία για να βρεθεί μια απόδοση όπως «σωρεία παραπόνων»


----------

